# Lets make sourdough starter together!



## TxCloverAngel

I found a "new to me recipe" wanna try it w/ me? 

http://homesteadinghousewife.blogspot.com/2007/11/lets-make-sourdough-starter.html

the more I look at the recipe, the more I think there is something missing.... whatcha think?


----------



## MaineFarmMom

I will! I've been meaning to start one and haven't gotten to it. There's no time like the present. I'm going to use wheat flour.


----------



## TxCloverAngel

ok.. thats two of us!! whoo hoo we are on a roll!


----------



## marinemomtatt

Count me in....My last starter died on me (don't know why) so am about to start a new one.

Okay, I looked at the recipe and the only thing I'm not sure about is starting the starter with MILK and flour and then when feeding the starter using water...Huh?


----------



## Tilly

ok I'll give it a shot, too! Never done sourdough before, my dh is in the bread business, so we get free bread, but i still like to make homemade a couple times a week, it is sooo good!! even guys "in the business" agree there is NOTHING


----------



## Tilly

SORRY, baby hit the enter button!! Nothing like homemade bread!!!


----------



## BasicLiving

I'd really like to do this! I'm a little confused about starting with milk, and then feeding with water too. Will that be ok? Seems you should feed it the same as you started it?

Penny


----------



## TxCloverAngel

I've been looking online and found several recipes just like this... some are even starting w/ milk & yogert! then water to feed it... 

the reason (so they say) is that the milk turning sour is what introduces the sourdough spors or whatever they are called into the mix.... after you have them there you just need the water/flour for feed.

sounds like they know what they are talking about.. thats a good thing... cause I dont. lol


----------



## BasicLiving

Well, I know less that you! But I may have jumped the gun - I started some with water just about 30 minutes ago. I guess it'll be a good test to compare the two results?

I'm excited! Thanks for starting this TxCloverAngel! Can't wait to hear how we all do!

Penny


----------



## TxCloverAngel

lol we'll see here is another recipe I found. 
Non Yeast (Wild Yeast) 

2 cups whole milk 
2 cups flour 
Let the milk set in a warm place such as sunny window uncovered to sour. Add the sour milk to the flour (instant potato flakes can be used) preferably in a crock or clay bowl. It is OK to mix the fresh milk and flour but it might take a day or so longer to get a good starter. Cover with cheesecloth and let stand in a warm place stirring occasionally and the rest is similar to the yeast type. 
To replenish, add 1 cup of milk and one cup of flour, cover with cloth and let stand until bubbly. Refrigerate if not to be used for some time. 

A bit of honey can be added to "feed" it and give a slightly less sour starter but it really is not required for the effectiveness if the starter.


----------



## TxCloverAngel

OK.. after more researching.....

I made a change to the recipe on my page..... well I added the milk instead of water option.... I found 4 recipes that call for water for "feeding" and 5 that call for Milk lol so you choose! lol

http://homesteadinghousewife.blogspot.com/2007/11/lets-make-sourdough-starter.html


----------



## BasicLiving

Well, since I was too excited to wait on the final outcome of the water/milk question and started one with water, I guess I'll stick with that and see what happens. Although, I have to believe milk would sour nicely and make a better sour dough..... But I started with water darnit, so I'll stick with it.

Did anyone else start their's yet? Are we all about on the same schedule? (started them today?) If so, it will be easier to judge the progression and how they each do. For future reference!

Go water!!!! [strongbad 

Thanks,
Penny


----------



## TxCloverAngel

Started mine today... milk is sitting out.


Gimmie a  M
Gimmie a I
Gimmie a L
Gimmie a  K


Milk  Milk MILK!!

whoo hoooo!


----------



## TxCloverAngel

anybody else?
come on.... you know you wanna!!


----------



## Sonshine

I'll give it a shot. I've tried starting one with water. It seemed to be doing fine, then when I tried to make the bread the texture was very heavy. Maybe I'll have better luck with this one. I'll get it started tomorrow.


----------



## GrannyG

I have used the same recipe for years. Nanny's dear
friend Daisy brought it to us about 15 years ago. She
and Nanny were
the best of buddies. Daisy is now in her 90's and still
remains our dear, loving neighbor. She took care of 
the whole family when we lost Nanny. She is what I
call a true Matriarch of Humanity, and so it
is with love that I share her recipe. 

SOURDOUGH STARTER

1 1/2 cups flour

1 1/2 cups water

1 cup sugar

1/2 cup Instant Potato Flakes

Stir all in a quart jar, cover and let ferment
out of the refrigerator at least 48 hours.
Refrigerate. Night before baking, take it out 
of the refrigerator. Take 1 cup of above starter 
and put into a clean jar, add the following to it:

1 cup flour

1 cup water

1/4 cup Instant Potato Flakes

This is feeding the starter and will be for your 
next batch. I leave it out all day and refrigerate it
that evening.

Put the remainder of your original starter into 
a large bowl and add:

3 cups water

1 cup oil (I use Canola)

3/4 cup sugar (I use only 1/2 as I don't like my
bread sweet)

1 package dry yeast, dissolved in 1/2 cup warm water 
(I let it foam up before I put it in the batter,
make sure it is good.)

4 teaspoons salt

9 cups flour (You may need a little more, make
a stiff dough)

Pour onto a floured board and knead well.
Put into a greased bowl and cover. Let rise 
until double in bulk. Knead lightly and make
into 4 loaves. Put into greased loaf pans, 
cover with a dish towel, and let rise until
double. (I put mine in the oven and close the
door, the pilot light keeps it just right to rise high)

Bake at 350 degrees for 30-40 minutes. 
Cool on rack, brush the top with butter,
and remove from the pans.

To give someone a starter, feed, let out for 8 hours. 
Give them 1 cup, use 1 cup starter and keep 1 cup
in the refrigerator. Then half the recipe and make
2 loaves of bread.

This also makes great Cinnamon Rolls
. You cannot fail with this recipe, as each time 
you use the fresh packet of yeast. It is a very
good recipe. Happy Baking. 

For fluffy pancakes, add 1/4 cup of starter to
your basic pancake mix. They rise so pretty
and are so good.


----------



## BasicLiving

Couldn't stand it any longer, so I just peeked at mine - it has little bubbles on top already! I think that's a good sign. 

By the way, I did read in a couple of places on the internet that if you use water for your starter, make sure it's not chlorinated. Our water comes from a well - but if you have town/city water that is chlorinated, they recommend using bottled water.

Sour dough - rockin' with water :hobbyhors 
Penny


----------



## TxCloverAngel

whoo hooo!!!


----------



## marinemomtatt

Hubby put the NIX on using milk...he says it's his ...~lol~... he drinks about 2/3 of a gallon a day. He will bring more when he comes home from work today.
I did start a Starter with water last night and I'm seeing Life!
I've got my Potato starter out and will feed it tonight before bed (potato water, sugar, and flour)...hopefully I haven't killed it too...looks right, smells right.

(off to make Apple Butter...I'm so sick of Apples ;o)~ )


----------



## TxCloverAngel

well..... I can't say I've seen life yet..as mine is just a big bowl of milk lol But tonight it'll join flour then we'll see!

enjoy your temporary victory ,water people! I'm on my way! lol


----------



## Calfkeeper

WEll, to chime in on this one. I have had a sourdough starter going for about 2 months now; rye flour, reg flour, yeast and water to start. Then you refresh it or use a cup every week.

My question. They say as long as you refresh it weekly (take out a cup, put in 1/2 C water and 1/2 C flour) it will last indefinitely. But as time goes on mine seems to be disappearing...there is just less and less in the jar, no matter how I refresh.

Does this happen? Does it just eventually eat itself away? I love homemade sourdough; I don't like the storebought kind anymore. 

Hey, keep us informed how the milk stuff does please. I'd love to try it too, if mine eventually plays out.

Thanks.


----------



## TxCloverAngel

just dont take out as much next time.... to build it back up.


----------



## BasicLiving

I'll admit - I'm worried you milkers are going to take off with this. So - until it does - WATER RULES!!!!! :dance: :hobbyhors :cute: :bouncy: :nana: [strongbad


----------



## Tilly

What are you using to cover it in the fridge? Don't cover tightly, so do you use cloth, plastic wrap........


----------



## BasicLiving

Mine isn't in the frig yet - I'm waiting on it to bubble good. I have a dish towel over it right now.

Um, actually, what exactly AM I waiting on TxCloverAngel? How will I know when it's ready to use?

Penny


----------



## Tilly

Are you using raw milk or store bought? Does it make a difference?


----------



## TxCloverAngel

BasicLiving said:


> Mine isn't in the frig yet - I'm waiting on it to bubble good. I have a dish towel over it right now.
> 
> Um, actually, what exactly AM I waiting on TxCloverAngel? How will I know when it's ready to use?
> 
> Penny


your waiting for it to smell nice and sourdoughy... lol then take out a cup and feed it... if it takes off and bubbles more after its feeding you know its good to go. then stick it in the fridge. (I'm thinkin 5- 7 days or so? )


----------



## TxCloverAngel

Tilly said:


> Are you using raw milk or store bought? Does it make a difference?


I'm using store bought.... its the souring of the milk that's supposed to get it going.. store bought sours too! lol


----------



## marinemomtatt

I just fed my WATER starter...WOW so many bubbles and the SMELL is already getting 'there'!

Okay...for the disappearing starter question....I will add more flour and water depending on the NEEDS of my next recipe, I have a roll recipe that requires 2 cups of starter so I will plan ahead and feed for that amount with about a cup and a half left over. So that will require a couple of days prior to the actually baking/making for feeding....Please tell me that makes sense, cuz it did until I killed that starter.


----------



## TxCloverAngel

Ok.....

UPDATE!!!!

Milk had joined with flour.....

Now we wait for life to EXPLODE cause of the MILK!!!


----------



## TxCloverAngel

Yooooooo Hooooooo Water people....

less than 1 hours after my MILK and flour met...
I have a jar full of thick bubbling souring starter!!!

not sour enough yet.. But BOY OH BOY is it ALIVE!!!!!!!!


gonna feed it today.....

feeding yours yet? it'll help the slow water starter to get moving lol


----------



## BasicLiving

I just checked the starter - it's all stinky and very fluffy and bubbly. I think it's ready for me to take a cup out.

Do I feed it one cup flour and one cup water again? Or 1/2 cup water and 1/2 cup flour?

THE MILKERS HAVE NOT PASSED THE WATERERS YET!!!! Although it's quite impressive yours went straight to bubbling when you added the flour - probably a fluke  

Penny


----------



## TxCloverAngel

lol it was a typo.... I meant to say less then 12 hours after I added it lol oops.

I'm gonna add one cup of milk and one cup of flour to mine this afternoon. 

I dont think it'll really matter if you do one cup or 1/2 cup.... as long as your starter is alive and working... the bigger amounts will build up your stash a little bit more and last a little longer between feedings. 

after you feed it and it keeps on working I'd start thinking bout sticking it in the fridge.

but what do I know? lol


----------



## BasicLiving

Hey TxCloverAngel - I found this on the internet http://www.io.com/~sjohn/sour.htm According to this, we should be ready to cook when it's "frothy" and "smelly". Mine is definitely forthy and smelly. I just took a cup out and added 2 cups back. I guess if it rises again, I'll try to make bread tomorrow? What do you think?

WATER WATER WATER WATER WATER WATER

Ooops, sorry - that just slipped out :angel: 

Penny


----------



## Tilly

OK I'm one dayish behind you guys. Just added my flour, covered with cloth, and am now very impatient. Do I feed tomorrow or wait for it to really bubble? Also, DH said something about a sourdough crib a neighbor had when he was growing up. No refridgeration , pre wwII (no, he only acts that old, the neighbor lady was!!) Soooo, do we fridge or no fridge? Maybe Hubby can try his own non fridge starter!


----------



## TxCloverAngel

Yep.. its ready to cook with now.... but its souredoughy taste will develop more with time. as long as its active.. you can use it. 

Good Luck!

MILK RULES!!!!


----------



## TxCloverAngel

Tilly said:


> OK I'm one dayish behind you guys. Just added my flour, covered with cloth, and am now very impatient. Do I feed tomorrow or wait for it to really bubble? Also, DH said something about a sourdough crib a neighbor had when he was growing up. No refridgeration , pre wwII (no, he only acts that old, the neighbor lady was!!) Soooo, do we fridge or no fridge? Maybe Hubby can try his own non fridge starter!


I'd wait a day or two for it to come to life... then feed it... 

Sooooo.... are you using wonderful MILK?? or water? inquiring minds wanna know! lol

welcome!!


----------



## TxCloverAngel

Fed my starter tonight....

didnt follow my own directions....
I didnt take any out.. but fed it 1 cup milk & 1 cup flour.... wow its fluffy and thick....

smells gooood too! I was kinda worried bout the milk making it smell sour in a bad-sour-milk kinda way... but nope! nice sourdoughy smell. in 24 hours!! whoo hooooo MILK!


----------



## Tilly

yes i'm using milk and gonna feed milk. we'll see what happens!!


----------



## BasicLiving

> Soooo, do we fridge or no fridge?


TxCoverAngel's directions, and everything else I've read, says not to refrigerate it until it's really bubbly and sour doughy. I have mine on a shelf in the living room, because that's the consistanty warmest room this time of year. 

I just checked mine after feeding it last night. It's good and stinky and fluffy - it's at least doubled in size! I may actually try baking a loaf today and feeding again - just because I can't wait! 

I wish we all lived closer so we could try each others' out! I may have to start a milk starter just to taste the difference!


----------



## TxCloverAngel

BasicLiving said:


> I may have to start a milk starter just to taste the difference!


yesssssss dahling..... (rubbing hands together) come over to the Milk side..... how quickly we can win them over, its just amazing! lol (evil laugh)


----------



## BasicLiving

Hey - I am firmly committed to my WATER!!!!!! I'm just thinking I may make a milk starter just to taste the difference. My WATER starter is rocking - and man does it smell sour doughy.


----------



## MaineFarmMom

Is anyone using this yet? What are you making? I'm going to find a new recipe for bread first.


----------



## Kim_NC

I'm soooo enjoying watching this thread.

I don't dare begin a starter right now. Currently on a 1200 calorie/day diet. But that'll come to an end in a couple months...and I'll be on the crusade for starter and bread, pancakes, etc. then.


----------



## TxCloverAngel

This morning I'm gonna make sourdough pancakes!!!

I'm almost ready to throw it in the fridge... But I think I'm gonna wait another day/feeding. I'd like it a little bit more sour.

Today I'll feed it water I think.. or maybe half water & half milk/flour.... Just so my starter knows how lucky it is to be getting *MILK.* You know, its like children.. they need to learn to appreciate the wonderful things they have.


----------



## BasicLiving

It will certainly appreciate the WATER!!!

Let us know how your pancakes turn out. I fed mine yesterday - still hoping to make some bread today or tomorrow.

Question - did you stir it before you took out some for the pancakes?


----------



## TxCloverAngel

yep I did stir it and I tell you.... they were the lightest fluffiest pancakes ever!!!! (I still want it a little more sour tho.... That really is one thing that surprised me... I thought it might be too sour cause of milk out of fridge etc.. but nope.... its great!)


----------



## TxCloverAngel

Kim_NC said:


> I'm soooo enjoying watching this thread.
> 
> I don't dare begin a starter right now. Currently on a 1200 calorie/day diet. But that'll come to an end in a couple months...and I'll be on the crusade for starter and bread, pancakes, etc. then.


I am so glad we can entertain those of you with will power (tried doing low carb diet cause I'm so fat! lol)

be careful tho..... its addicting.... it will suck you in.... to the MILK side of course! then you'll find yourself rushing first thing in the morning before you even have coffee to smell your starter just to see how it smells.... we are sick I tell you..... SICK! lol


----------



## Kim_NC

Oh, it's not so bad. 1200 cal isn't all that many. But you can eat quite a bit if you're creative, do moderation for the "bad stuff", and make sure each meal has one low cal item you can have "in bulk". Take yellow squash or zucchini for example - a whole cup sliced is only 18 cal and I adore the stuff lightly sauteed with a little cooking spray and herbs!!

OK...but all that's a different conversation.

Since ya'll are ever so kind as to entertain those of us on a diet  maybe I can help out by offering some sourdough recipes? One of my favorite bread cookbooks offers 13! (other than a basic bread and pancakes)

Here's the choices - pick say....3.....of them. I can make time to type out that many later this evening. Most of these use 1/2 to 1 c. starter and a pkg of yeast.

Sourdough Wheat Bread
Sourdough Rye Bread
Sourdough Raisin Bread
Sourdough English Muffins
Sourdough Cheese Rolls
Sourdough Cornmeal Dinner Rolls
Sourdough Orange Cinnamon Rolls
Sourdough Coffee Cake
Sourdough Banana Nut Loaf
Sourdough Muffins
Sourdough Honey Wheat Muffins
Sourdough Pumpkin Muffins
Sourdough Cinnamin Drop Biscuits


----------



## TxCloverAngel

Oooh thanks!!!

Sourdough Cheese Rolls
Sourdough Cinnamin Drop Biscuits

what about You Penny?


----------



## BasicLiving

Kim_NC - that is so sweet of you! Yes please send us three!!!!

TxCloverAngel's 2 choices are great - and I'd also like the Sourdough Orange Cinnamon Rolls. My mouth is watering!

Thank you so much!

Penny


----------



## kitaye

Can you guys with active starter post pictures? I'd really like to see wtat it is supposed to look like because I think mine is dead. NO bubbles and no froth but it does smell sour.


----------



## TxCloverAngel

Yep.. ask and ye shall receive!
click here -----> Dana's MILK Sourdough Starter Day 4
You might wanna sit down for this....
I'd hate for you to bump your head when you faint at the sight of such beauty!


----------



## BasicLiving

Here are 2 pics of mine. I just fed it a short while ago, so it just started poofing - but you can see how poofy it gets by the line at the top of the bowl. That's where it's been ending up after a few hours.

This one was taken under a florescent light and the other wasn't, but between the two, I think you can see it pretty well?

http://i119.photobucket.com/albums/o149/basicliving/sour_dough_starter1.jpg
http://i119.photobucket.com/albums/o149/basicliving/sour_dough_starter2.jpg

Hope that helps.

Penny


----------



## BasicLiving

Ohmygosh Dana - I almost spewed Diet Pepsi on the porn comment! Too funny!

Penny


----------



## TxCloverAngel

I know.... I'm baaaad. lol


----------



## Tilly

OK i'm on track!! my starter is all bubbles and froth, but has an almost sickly sweet smell. It's a milk based starter. I'm going to try to bake today and see what happens. We are at high altitude for baking. anyone else need to convert recipes for altitude ?


----------



## TxCloverAngel

hmmmmm don't know bout the altitude thing.... I'm at sea level. let us know how it turns out!!!!! But I'm sure it'll be great cause it's MILK! lol


----------



## rainbowmoon

tilly- how high are you? please post how yours did and how long you baked it!

I am going to start a starter today.  

the sourdough pancakes sound great btw!


----------



## Spinner

Has anyone tried making a starter using kefir? I'm wondering what the results would be? Maybe use kefir to feed a sourdough starter? Might turn out to be YUK, but might turn out to be very good?


----------



## BasicLiving

I think it's only right that those participating should post the recipes they use the starter in!

Dana - about those pancakes.......

Penny


----------



## sewsilly

I wanta play too, but my started got started back in the summer. I use the potato one and will keep it going for a long time. Once, way, back in the 70's (tehehe) I kept one going for about 5 years.

We love all things sourdough, and will share a lot during the holidays. It's always a hit and makes a nice gift when combined with a small jar of homemade jam.

dawn


----------



## TxCloverAngel

Sourdough pancakes

2 1/4 Cups of your favorite proofed sourdough
1 1/2 Cups of flour
1 Tbsp of sugar
1 pinch of salt
1/2 Tsp of baking soda
1 Tbsp of baking powder
3/4 Cup of milk
3 Large eggs
1/4 Cup of melted butter


Then:

1.) Mix the eggs and milk together thoroughly & add your sourdough starter.

2.) Then combine with the dry ingredients

3.) Slowly mix in the butter.

4.) Cook pancakes over a med to med-hi fire

5.) For thicker pancakes decrease milk and increase flour
For thinner pancakes increase milk and decrease flour
(it doesn't take much so be careful)


----------



## BasicLiving

Yummmmm! Thanks, Dana. I'm the only one around here that eats pancakes - but I like to make a big batch and then freeze them so I can eat on them every day for a while. And they make a great snack with peanut butter on them.

The recipe looks great - I'll definitely try it.l

Thanks,
Penny


----------



## Tilly

We are right at 6000 ft. on the west slope of the rockies (aka heaven!!!) I usually have to add extra floer and cut a bit of water for cakes and bread. Heading to the kitchen now to bake ;if we all survive , I'll let you know how it goes.....


----------



## TxCloverAngel

lol Good Luck!!! we LOVE pictures!


----------



## Kim_NC

I posted them on our website in the recipe section. Even found some photos to list with them!

If anyone tries these, please post saying what you think of them. Thanks...Kim

Sourdough Cheese Rolls

Sourdough Cinnamon Drop Biscuits

Sourdough Orange Cinnamon Rolls

Luv the humor on your blog, Dana.


----------



## kitaye

rose2005 said:


> edit: Ten Day Starter Method
> 
> I will be making some tommorow.
> 
> Rose


Question Rose...Can your version of starter be kept alive for months and used over and over again? If so what is the feeding schedule?


Thanks for the photos. My starter is definitely NOT looking like yours and mines been going over a week now. Looks like I get to start over.


----------



## TxCloverAngel

You need to feed/use it once a week or so. after it gets good and active stick it in the fridge but still feed/use it every 7-10 days. if you cant... throw it in the freezer.


----------



## BasicLiving

Kim_NC - those recipes look wonderful!!! Can't wait to try them. Thanks so much for posting them.

Penny


----------



## Kim_NC

You're welcome, Penny. Hope you enjoy them....Kim


----------



## BasicLiving

> Hope you enjoy them....Kim


No doubt! I was talking on the phone to my mother in GA and told her about your recipes and she asked that I make a couple while we're down there for Christmas. I told her I absolutely will - and I'll bring her some starter to make her own sour dough recipes. She was thrilled!

Thanks again,
Penny


----------



## TxCloverAngel

oooooh those look GREAT!!!! Thanks Kim!!!

will let ya know as I try em.


----------



## Kim_NC

BasicLiving said:


> No doubt! I was talking on the phone to my mother in GA and told her about your recipes and she asked that I make a couple while we're down there for Christmas. I told her I absolutely will - and I'll bring her some starter to make her own sour dough recipes. She was thrilled!
> 
> Thanks again,
> Penny


It's always fun to find something to share with family that they really enjoy or are excited about. Very happy for you!



TxCloverAngel said:


> oooooh those look GREAT!!!! Thanks Kim!!!
> 
> will let ya know as I try em.


OK Danaâ¦Thank You!!



sewsilly said:


> .....We love all things sourdough, and will share a lot during the holidays. It's always a hit and makes a nice gift when combined with a small jar of homemade jam.
> 
> dawn


I missed this on my last read. I agree, a great gift combined with a homemade jam - or make a gift basket that includes a loaf, or a recipe-in-a-jar paired with a loaf.


----------



## rainbowmoon

ok I am drooling over here.
off to make my starter now! :hobbyhors


----------



## rainbowmoon

btw how about sourdough cinnamon rolls?

http://www.cooks.com/rec/doc/0,164,148170-242201,00.html


----------



## BasicLiving

Tilly - did y'all survive?????

Sewsilly and Rose2005 - glad y'all are joining us! You both apparently have more experience than we do - I'm hoping that equates to some good recipes!

Kitaye - start over if yours is dead. You'll catch up in no time. I have been keeping mine in the living room, as that is the consistently warmest room in our house. I left it in the kitchen today after I fed it, but it didn't seem to poof very well - but we heat by wood from the living room, and I think that's why.. So I moved it back to the warm living room and it's doing much better. I'd recommend keeping it in a warm place this time of year - especially in Canada! Let us know how the new one does.

Penny


----------



## Kim_NC

**evil grin** a little more looking around through a couple cookbooks turned up these possible gemsâ¦.

*SOURDOUGH DEEP-FRY BATTER*

This batter can be used to deep-fry fish, shrimp, vegetables or any
other food batter-dipped fried food.

Combine 1 cup fresh sourdough starter, 1 egg yolk, 1 T oil, salt
and pepper to taste. 

Stir in enough flour to make the batter the right consistency (when poured from a spoon, it should form a triangle off the edge of the spoon before dropping rather than forming a steady stream). 

Beat well for one or two minutes. Let stand an hour or so. 


*SOURDOUGH PIE CRUST*

For a 9" double-crust pie, sift together:

1 2/3 cups all-purpose flour
1/2 tsp salt
1/4 tsp baking soda

Cut in 2/3 cup shortening until it resembles coarse crumbs.

Stir in 1/2 cup fresh starter, just until all ingredients are moistened. Add a few drops water if too dry, a spoonful more flour if too moist. 

Cover or wrap and let stand 30 minutes. Roll out, use and bake as for any pie crust.


Good thing I really really want to lose this 15-20 lb. Otherwise, I'd dump this diet right now


----------



## TxCloverAngel

Oooooooh Your goooooood!!! thank you Thank You Thank you!!

I have several sourdough cookbooks I need to pull out too.... hmmmmm


----------



## rainbowmoon

Dana- do you keep ypur starter in the fridge?


----------



## rainbowmoon

btw if anyone has a good recipe for San Francisco sour dough that is what I would like to make first!


----------



## Tilly

Yes ,we survived, but my bread is in critical condition!!! Dh thinks we tried to bake too soon, my bread is rising VERY slowly. Soooo, we went ahead and made yeast bread while we waited. I'm going to add a bit of sugar to my dough after punching and see if that helps. I was planning on feeding milk, started with milk, but added water, then yelled at myself!!! Oh-well, I'll feed milk tomorrow. BTW I'm keeping my starter on the counter and using/feeding every day. Is this ok? Oh, and i added a teaspoon of sugar to my starter when I fed it, and man, is it a happy camper!!!!


----------



## TxCloverAngel

rainbowmoon said:


> Dana- do you keep ypur starter in the fridge?


I havent put it in the fridge yet.... I want it to get a little more sour.


----------



## TxCloverAngel

Tilly said:


> Yes ,we survived, but my bread is in critical condition!!! Dh thinks we tried to bake too soon, my bread is rising VERY slowly. Soooo, we went ahead and made yeast bread while we waited. I'm going to add a bit of sugar to my dough after punching and see if that helps. I was planning on feeding milk, started with milk, but added water, then yelled at myself!!! Oh-well, I'll feed milk tomorrow. BTW I'm keeping my starter on the counter and using/feeding every day. Is this ok? Oh, and i added a teaspoon of sugar to my starter when I fed it, and man, is it a happy camper!!!!


adding a tsp of honey or sugar is a GREAT way to give it a boost! you did just perfect!!! well..... cept for the water thing! It's ok tho..... we forgive you..... back to milk!!! (not really either is fine!) 

I havent fed mine every day tho..... I'd hold off on feeding it till you see signs of life.... when its hungry , feed it.... if it isnt bubbly, it doesnt need fed yet. but that sugar should have helped speed things up.


----------



## BasicLiving

Wow - Kim_NC and Dana - spent some time on your websites looking at recipes. You ladies rock! Kim - I make a jalapeno cornbread, but your recipe looks awesome! I'll be trying that one for sure.

Looking over your websites tells me I need to start adding recipes to mine. It's really nice and I think people really appreciate new/different ideas for meals and such.

I'm going to start with a Monkey Toe recipe - using little sour dough yeast balls. I think I'll adapt it from this recipe. I've got several and most don't use the butterscotch pudding, but I'll tell ya - that pudding really adds to it. Makes it taste like caramel! Here's the basic recipe if anyone wants to try it:

Monkey Toes

Ingredients:
24 frozen dinner yeast rolls
1 (3 3/4-oz.) pkg. butterscotch pudding (not instant)
1/2 cup butter
3/4 cup brown sugar
3/4 teaspoon cinnamon
1/2 cup chopped nuts

Directions:

Arrange rolls in greased tube pan (one piece pan). Sprinkle dry pudding over rolls. Cook butter, sugar, cinnamon, and nuts until sugar is dissolved; pour over rolls. Cover tightly and leave on counter overnight. Bake at 350 F for 30 minutes. Let stand 5 minutes and invert.

Instead of the frozen yeast rolls, I plan to make it with sour dough balls - about half the size of a golf ball. Probably won't get a chance to try it until Christmas when all my little great nieces and nephews are there to help eat it.

Penny


----------



## Kim_NC

Penny - oooohhh, butterscotch is an all time fav with me! Thanks for the website compliment. 

*sigh* - it's a goooddd thing those scales said I lost 3.8 lbs since last week! Otherwise, well...... no telling WHAT I'd be cooking and gobbling this morning.


----------



## TxCloverAngel

lol kim.

ooooon Penny... that sounds wonderful!!!

Dana = getting fatter by the min. lol


----------



## BasicLiving

Kim - hang in there! I lost 35 pounds about 6 years ago - and have managed to keep it all off and even lose another pound or two since. Dieting really stinks - but it's worth sticking to it if losing weight is important to you. 

I try to eat sensibly now - and since we've moved to the homestead I've found I can eat more because I work around here and burn more calories! I do splurge now and then - but try to limit that. I will definitely be splurging on Monkey Bread, Orange Cinnamon Rolls, and Cheesy Broccoli Soup between now and Christmas though!!!!

BTW - Monkey Toes are usually a BIG hit with kids! And you can make enough to feed alot of kids!

Penny


----------



## Cheryl aka JM

Sounds like fun~ I'll start one today ~ a bit behind y'all!

Here are some interesting tidbits an elderly friend in Alaska told me when she gave me a starter there~ I don't know that all of this is true.....but I beleive it and it helps understand the starter and what your doing.

So~ according to her

Never add yeast packets. The "Sourdough" flavor comes from the wild yeast you are capturing and reproducing in your starter. Thats one of the reasons you don't tightly cover the starter (that and the blowing up from the CO2 problem!) If you add domestic yeast~ they are bred to be stronger and produce a more reliable rise~ so they will quickly breed and kill off your wild yeast. Your bread will taste different in different locations because of the wild yeast in the air and the different flavors they add to the bread. Thats why a "San Franciso" sourdough tastes different from a "Alaska" sourdough. And if you move your starter~ or someone gives you a yummy starter and you move it~ they flavor may change because of the differing wild yeast in the area that will have an advantage over wild yeast from a different area (but it will make no difference if you using store bought yeast as they all taste the same).

So~ now I'm excited to find out what yeast here in Alabama taste like! Gonna get a new starter going today. Thanks for reminding me how much I enjoyed the starter I used to keep!


----------



## BasicLiving

Cheryl - glad you are joining us! I've been reading up on sour dough recipes and many mention that by adding yeast you defeat the purpose of the starter in the first place. 

Let us know how yours does - and be sure to post those recipes!

Penny


----------



## rainbowmoon

I just finally got my starter going.
today is day 1 for me!


----------



## Tilly

DANA HELP!!! my starter smells BAD, rotten smell, not sour. Did going from milk to water do this? No bubbles at all this morning and everything looked great last night, except for my bread that never did rise, but i think that may have been a recipe/ altitude problem. gonna start another starter right now and leave the other for a bit to see if you have any ideas other than trow it out !!!


----------



## Cheryl aka JM

Try stiring the liquor down into it and putting it on top of your fridge. You said you fed it yesterday? I'd leave it be in a warm place (heat from my fridge was enough when I had mine several years ago).

If it's brown or brown and white~ stir the liquor in and leave it be~
If it turns pink or any other color~ throw it out and start a new batch.
Good luck!


----------



## Tilly

Ok, panic attack is over . Cheryl, thank you, I stirred it really well and it thickened right up and began bubbling again. Everyone repeat after me " KEEP YOUR STARTER WARM" !!!! My crock was cool to the touch when I stirred it. It now has a very warm place above my very ineficient fridge.


----------



## Tilly

oh, and after i stirred it had a wonderful sour smell. i guess the liq


----------



## Tilly

I don't like my keyboard!!! anyway, the stuff on top was covering my good sour smell!


----------



## Cheryl aka JM

well good! I haven't started my new one yet~ but I'm planning a trip into town tonight to get more milk and I will.

It can go dormant like that~ with the liquor on top and all the goo with the yeast in it at the bottom for quite a long time without it being a problem. In fact~ when your not going to use it for a while you want to put it in the fridge and have that very thing happen. It will look like it died~ but when you let it warm up and stir the liquor back down it will almost always come back! Always let it warm up and get busy before using it~ your bread will get more active yeast in it and rise better. You mentioned yesterday that your bread didn't do as well as you hoped~ remember....your using wild yeast. They are not as reliable or strong as the store bought stuff......you should expect it to be a bit slower than stuff you make with the store bought stuff.

Good luck! Can't wait to start my new one now! I loved the one I had in Alaska~ but it was never quit sour enough for our tastes~ I hope the yeast here are a bit more sour!


----------



## Aintlifegrand

Cheryl aka JM said:


> well good! I haven't started my new one yet~ but I'm planning a trip into town tonight to get more milk and I will.
> 
> It can go dormant like that~ with the liquor on top and all the goo with the yeast in it at the bottom for quite a long time without it being a problem. In fact~ when your not going to use it for a while you want to put it in the fridge and have that very thing happen. It will look like it died~ but when you let it warm up and stir the liquor back down it will almost always come back! Always let it warm up and get busy before using it~ your bread will get more active yeast in it and rise better. You mentioned yesterday that your bread didn't do as well as you hoped~ remember....your using wild yeast. They are not as reliable or strong as the store bought stuff......you should expect it to be a bit slower than stuff you make with the store bought stuff.
> 
> Good luck! Can't wait to start my new one now! I loved the one I had in Alaska~ but it was never quit sour enough for our tastes~ I hope the yeast here are a bit more sour!



I too had a wonderful starter while living in Alaska given to me from a friend..it died when we moved it to Texas. I think I'll make one and see how it does in Louisiana...


----------



## BasicLiving

I read that after you put it in the frig and then decide to use it, bring it out of the frig and into a bowl - feed it one cup water/milk and 1 cup flour and let it sit out over night to get active and poof up. Then after you take out the amount you need to use for your recipe the next day, put it into a clean container and back in the frig. Makes sense to me!

I am keeping mine in the living room where it is warmer through out the day - my kitchen gets cold if I'm not cooking. When I moved it to the kitchen for a day - it went dormant and the liquid floated to the top as Tilly described. But I stirred it and put it back in the living room. It's bubbling and poofing now! I'd like to feed it a couple more times to build up the quantity before I use it. And maybe I'll have some free time to do a little baking by then!

Penny


----------



## TxCloverAngel

oooh looks like I missed the panic.. and the "whew" moment too! lol yep.. when its in the fridge you'll get a liquid on the top (sometimes a yucky grey color) just stir it back in .

and .... I still havent put mine in the fridge.. I'd wait till its nice and sour. mine is getting there. TONS of life.... but still very mild sour smell... another day or two. 

The more recipes I read most wait ten days till they put it in the fridge.


----------



## kitaye

I've started another starter using a diffeent recipe but it looks exactly like the first. The most receip bits of information about it staying warm may be my answer. We keep our house rather cool except when the wood stove is going and even then it will only get up to 25C. I'm moving mine to the top of the fridge to see if that helps.


----------



## rainbowmoon

what's the difference between recipes with milk and water?
I used water to start mine. is that bad?

today is day 2 for me. it's nice and smooth and thick right now.


----------



## Tilly

I started my first with milk, and started one last night with water since my milk was being very tempermental. Honestly, the water one looks much better at 12 hours than the milk did at 12 hours. Dana is going to kill me!!!! The water also had a more fermented smell, like an earthy grain smell and the milk one at the same time had a sickly sour milk smell. Gonna bake with both tomorrow and see which one to keep.BTW the milk one is doing much better with warmer temps but gets yucky below 75 deg.


----------



## TxCloverAngel

I just dont know what to say!!!

There must be something wrong because it couldnt be the MILK!!!!!! 

I wont hold it against you.... it'll be our little secret and from this point on we shall never speak of this again. lol

BTW.. a sour (milk gone bad) smell isnt good. mine has no hint of that. hmmmmm


----------



## TxCloverAngel

rainbowmoon said:


> what's the difference between recipes with milk and water?
> I used water to start mine. is that bad?
> 
> today is day 2 for me. it's nice and smooth and thick right now.


 well.... Yes water is bad!! (but only cause I am the milk team captain lol) water works very well too.. we are just comparing the two. and having a little healthy competition while doing it.  either way is fine.. But of course MILK is best! lol


----------



## rainbowmoon

ahhh thanks for clarifying!

alot of recipes call for water, then I see some with milk too! confusing! :stars:


----------



## Tilly

I just got home from running my errands and my milk based starter has bubbled all over my counter!!!! My poor little pet must have been a late bloomer, err, bubbler!!!!


----------



## Tilly

BTW, it now has the most gorgeous sourdough smell, I'm so proud.....


----------



## TxCloverAngel

whoo hoooooo! Go MILK!!!! I knew it wouldnt let us down!!

Remember... the best things in life are worth waiting for!


----------



## Tilly

OK Dana, am i understanding correctly that it needs fed when it is bubbled up?


----------



## TxCloverAngel

yep. take a cup out... (but whats all over your counter may be enough lol) then add 1cup milk and 1 cup flour. stir and set it back up.


----------



## Tilly

My kids love watching it "fall" when i stir it. You should have warned us how addictive this is!!! Now, what to name it......


----------



## hintonlady

TxCloverAngel said:


> I've been looking online and found several recipes just like this... some are even starting w/ milk & yogert! then water to feed it...
> 
> the reason (so they say) is that the milk turning sour is what introduces the sourdough spors or whatever they are called into the mix.... after you have them there you just need the water/flour for feed.
> 
> sounds like they know what they are talking about.. thats a good thing... cause I dont. lol


Never heard the milk thing, sounds intetresting.

I had heard that you can do it without and that the natural yeast spores in the air will do the job, adding a regional flavor that cannot be duplicated.

Just have to be careful to make sure that it is good spores. In my experience that dark color is spoiled. The separating is fine as long as yellowish and NOT gray.

not sure what kind of natural spores would be around my house with livestock and all.


----------



## TxCloverAngel

mine has always looked kinda gray.... The water that separates.. NOT the starter itself.. I rely on smell more.


----------



## BasicLiving

Had to work all day and just got around to reading all the RAVE REVIEWS ABOUT WATER!!!!! Yes indeed - that water is something else in sour dough starter :dance: 

I am very curious about the difference in the two - I may just have to do a milk starter to compare for myself. But not until I have given my WATER starter all the glory it deserves - I wouldn't want to hurt its feelings. So it will be a while - quite a while.......

I've named my starter "Little Stinker" because my husband really dislikes the smell. I love it! But he really is not crazy about it. Men  

Gotta go - sounds like Little Stinker is getting hungry......

Penny


----------



## rainbowmoon

I'm only on day 2. when should I put it in the fridge? it is starting to smell a little sour. it is also a little puffy.


----------



## TxCloverAngel

should take at least a week and a few feedings before its ready to chill.


----------



## BasicLiving

How is everyone's starter doing? Mine is bubbling right along.....

I'm really hoping to make a couple loaves of bread for Thanksgiving - I may do a bread and some rolls. I'm really excited to try it! And I figure it will be about time to put Little Stinky in the frig right about then.

Penny


----------



## Tilly

I've still got mine on the counter ( or above the fridge if the window is open) and everything is going great!! My water based is on day 2 and is a bit foamy, but the milk is AWESOME!!!! I have a nice loaf of sourdough on the counter, done with second rise ready for the oven. My 10 year-old dd is amazed that something so yummy can come from that crock-o-crud on the counter!!!!! I'm finding that my starter can easily produce enough to make 2 loaves a day if it is left out. Of couse, the glutonous little thing gets all foamy and wants fed, and we are the spoiling type of pet owners.....


----------



## BasicLiving

Tilly, that's great! Don't you just love these little starters? I've really become quite fond of mine - even if its demands to be fed are a little annoying. I find myself peeking under the towel at it throughout the day to make sure it's ok. My cats are getting jealous......

Will you post your bread recipe please? 

Take care of the little glutton - and it will take care of you  

Penny


----------



## TxCloverAngel

lol whoo hooo!!!

Go MILK!!!!!!

I better get baking! and.. care to share your recipe?


----------



## Tilly

I use about 2 cups of starter. Now remember i'm at high altitude, so i made about 4 loaves before this one worked. same recipe, just a bit personalized. Ok 2 cups starter, 4 tsp. sugar, 2tsp. salt, 2 tbs. oil, i usually use apple sauce in place of oil, but maybe on the next loaf, 2 1/2 to 3 cups flour depending on how wet your starter is. Mix, knead well, let double, knead a little more, shape, let double, bake 350 deg for 30-45 min. I had to add closer to the 3 cups because of the altitude. this is a "wing it " type recipe, just adjust to get your dough consistent and should be fine. Makes one loaf, I didn't want to waste any more flour than i already have!!!!!!


----------



## Tilly

BTW, It took almost 3 hours for the first rise, 1 hour for the second.


----------



## Tilly

Ohhh Yummy Yummy!


----------



## BasicLiving

That's great!!!! You have really taken off with this! Good for you. 

I just fed my Little Stinker. I think it smells lovely. Shhhh, don't tell it - but I'm fattening it up - I intend to shrink it a little for Thanksgiving.

Penny


----------



## Kim_NC

After Thanksgiving, I'm going to try a starter.

Thanks for your encouragement about my diet the other day, Penny. I'm down another 3.2 lbs! Averaging a half lb per day loss. At this rate, by mid-Dec I'll have my weight where I want it!

Anyway if I get a starter going after Thanksgiving, I can try a recipe or two the first couple weeks of Dec. Then I'll make some sourdough treats to go with Christmas gifts!


----------



## BasicLiving

Kim - I PMed you.

Let us know when you start the starter and how it goes after Thanksgiving!

Penny


----------



## TxCloverAngel

wow Kim!! Great job.

I have several questions for you..... a pm is coming ok?


----------



## Kim_NC

Oooppsss...I logged out this morning and got to work. Just on a short break at the moment.

Sure, send PMs. I have to print up shipping labels for customer orders, but then I'll check messages and reply later today. Thanks....Kim


----------



## marinemomtatt

There ya go...I'm down sick for a few days and this thread EXPLODES with all kinds of good yeasties...~lol~...
My Starter (water and flour) was doing fine and dandy until I went to use it last night. I had fed it earlier in the day, put it in the oven with light on (our aluminum mansion is always a bit chilly even with woodstove). I got starter out and even though it was 'covered' it had developed a crust, I picked it off and proceeded to make the rolls...they never rose...I baked them anyway. they taste fine, a bit sour, but I think the chickens will get them.
I am now starting the milk based starter.


----------



## TxCloverAngel

Yesssssssss!

Come over to the milk side.... we are nice here! 

sorry it didnt work out. next time will be a winner.... Tomorrow.. I bake sourdough!!! cross your fingers y'all.... I am known as a bad bread baker!


----------



## TxCloverAngel

Oooh I forgot to tell you.. Today It smells soooooo much better than it did... sooo sourdoughy. PERFECT!! I almost licked the spoon lol


----------



## BasicLiving

OK Dana - let us know how the bread goes. Truth is, I'm a pretty bad bread maker too. I bought a bread maker to compensate. I almost didn't participate in this starter extravaganza because I'm not good at baking. But I'm willing to try! My little starter is bubbling it's yeast off - I am definitely going to bake bread for Thanksgiving - I may try your pancakes this weekend just to finally use it!

OH - and I churned butter for the first time last night - so we'll have home made butter for our Thanksgiving Sour Dough too :dance: 

Penny


----------



## Kim_NC

No worries.... everyone becomes a better bread maker with practice. I've baked bread since college age. LOL, but got lazy and bought a bread machine. I let it do a lot of mixing and kneading for me. Hmmm...never done that with sourdough...that'll be one of my experiments!

Even 'mistakes' will taste better than store bought unless they're just total disasters (not likely). And remember if you have a 'flop', you can always feed it to the chickens or animals.


----------



## kitaye

I don't know Kim, I've had some real bricks come out of my oven. I've been able to salvage most by making bread pudding but on occasion I get some even my pig of a dog won't touch.

On the sourdough note. My new starter showed a lot of promise the first day but by the next it was as flat and uncooperative as the others I've tried. I got frustrated and added 3 pinches of yeast and a teaspoon of sugar. 

That seems to have done the trick because as soon as the room heated up to 25C there was bubbles, curdy looking stuff, and a lovely sour smell. I kept the room warm and let it ferment all day and most of the night. The next day, even though it was back down to 16C in the room the starter seemed happy and healthy.


----------



## Kim_NC

kitaye said:


> I don't know Kim, I've had some real bricks come out of my oven. I've been able to salvage most by making bread pudding but on occasion I get some even my pig of a dog won't touch.
> 
> On the sourdough note. My new starter showed a lot of promise the first day but by the next it was as flat and uncooperative as the others I've tried. I got frustrated and added 3 pinches of yeast and a teaspoon of sugar.
> 
> That seems to have done the trick because as soon as the room heated up to 25C there was bubbles, curdy looking stuff, and a lovely sour smell. I kept the room warm and let it ferment all day and most of the night. The next day, even though it was back down to 16C in the room the starter seemed happy and healthy.


Oh my, well, it would be tough to take when even the dog didn't want your bread! I confess though, that gave me quite a chuckle.  Sorry. 

Keep trying, you'll learn and get better.... too heavy, too hard, brick-like means there was way too much flour and perhaps a little yeast trouble.

Well, the "ultimate" in sourdough is to get your own wild yeast going. But there are many people who use commercial yeast to get things going and are quite happy with it. Good for you finding something that's working for you!

I admire you for continuing to try. I think everyone on this thread will be encouraging and share any woes until everyone is a fabulous bread maker! 

Go Sourdough Ladies!!!!


----------



## Missy M

Okay you'all are so crazy, I just have to join you. I tried a sourdough starter once unsuccessfully. Now I just gotta try it again. I'm going off to the kitchen right now to do it. Not sure if it'll be water or milk though. I guess that'll be my little secret. GO SOURDOUGH! ! !


----------



## TxCloverAngel

oh c'mon.... you know your using milk right?? milk milk milk......


----------



## BasicLiving

Yay Missy!!! Let us know how it goes.

It's gotten a lot colder here and the house gets pretty chilly at night as we don't like heat while we sleep. My poor starter has really slowed. I had it in the living room, but I think if I close the door to a spare room, it stays warmer at night. I'm moving it there At night - and back to the living room during the day and hope it starts bubbling better. Thanksgiving is right around the corner and it has a show to put on!!!

Penny


----------



## TxCloverAngel

Oh .. I didnt bake bread yet. had to process turkeys yesterday and today I got a wild hair and stripped sanded and am now painting all my kitchen cabinets.... what was I thinking?!?!?!?


----------



## MaineFarmMom

Oh my goodness Dana! Good for you. I changed my diningroom around today and am hoping to paint the bathroom this week. I just think about the cupboards!

I have my first loaf rising now, but I'm not sure it's rising. I used fresh ground whole wheat flour and unbleached white flour. It's been three hours. I don't see a difference yet. Should it take this long? Did I goof this up already??


----------



## kitaye

A couple of the webpages I've looked at suggest it can take as long as 12 hours for the dough to rise, especially if the starter is very "young".

BTW, I think we have starter here. It's been about a week so I added some flour and put it in the wood stove room and we have lots of bubbles. It also smells like a brewery which I think is a good thing.


----------



## MaineFarmMom

It is a young starter from this thread last week. I had to go out for a while tonight. I moved the bread to a warmer spot. I can see a difference now. Now I'm glad I started more starters and can let them age longer. Thanks for the help!


----------



## Kim_NC

TxCloverAngel said:


> Oh .. I didnt bake bread yet. had to process turkeys yesterday and today I got a wild hair and stripped sanded and am now painting all my kitchen cabinets.... what was I thinking?!?!?!?


Oh my word!!! the weekend before Thanksgiving?? You're far braver than I, Dana


----------



## TxCloverAngel

Kim_NC said:


> Oh my word!!! the weekend before Thanksgiving?? You're far braver than I, Dana


Brave or stupid! tonight I'm leaning towards the stupid side. BTW.... ya think it would look ok to have white cabinet and leave the doors all wood? lol nah... I didn't think so.. I'm gonna be painting forever!! its talking 3 coats!!!!


----------



## MaineFarmMom

Ta da! Done, and it looks good. I put it in the oven while I cleaned this morning. It dawned on me when I took it out that I never make bread with only three cups of flour. Three cups makes a small loaf. Duh. 

mmmm........my house smells so good this morning!


----------



## TxCloverAngel

oooh I wish I could smell it! 
all I can smell is paint! lol


----------



## Tilly

Sorry, we've had company, and they(mom and sis) think i'vebecome an internet junkie!! I've made bread three times now, the first one was very slow to rise ,second was better andlast night was even better. 2 1/2 hours 1st rise,1 1/2 second. Just a friendly reminder, DON'T DRINK OJ WITH SOURDOUGH BREAD!! My kids now hate sourdough...


----------



## kitaye

Tilly said:


> S Just a friendly reminder, DON'T DRINK OJ WITH SOURDOUGH BREAD!!


Why?


----------



## BasicLiving

I got mixed up on the sour dough threads and posted to the other one - but I'm having trouble with my poor little starter since the weather got colder here. It still smells great, but it's gone dormant in rebellion to the cold :Bawling: 

I had some suggestions on the other thread to feed it sugar and ways to keep it warmer, and I'm trying that, but it hasn't jump started it yet........

How is everyone elses starter doing? Anyone else having trouble with the colder weather slowing it down? 

Penny


----------



## NMHaines

I have been using a starter that was given to me, but it uses yeast. I have been wanting to try a wild yeast recipe and you guys have inspired me. I am going to start today using raw milk. Thanks for giving me something else to do, lol.

Wendi


----------



## TxCloverAngel

Whoo Hoo!!! WELCOME to the craziness! lol

Penny.. yup mine slowed WAYYYY down when it got chilly.

I gave it a good feeding and a tsp of sugar and its bubbling its heart out now.


----------



## Missy M

Update! Tried Rose2005 's starter recipe. Yes Dana I started on the water side. Yesterday it was looking kinda sad, thought it maybe didn't work. Today is day 5 and I fed the starter like instructed. Yes Dana now it's gone to the MILK side and it was still alive. Bubble up and smell great. I've been peeking under the cover all day. Just can't help myself. Can't wait till day 10 to feed it again and take some out to bake. I would like to start with sourdough dinner rolls, just need to find a recipe. :dance: 
This is the sourdough boogie. 
:dance: :dance: :dance: :dance:


----------



## BasicLiving

Missy - you've gone to the DARK SIDE??????  

I understand - you have to do whatever it takes to keep that little starter happy. I just never thought it would come to this.....

Hey - marinemomtatt posted a dinner roll recipe on the other sour dough thread. Close to the bottom of this thread (three from the bottom as I post this) http://homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=215683

Penny


----------



## TxCloverAngel

whoo hoo Missy!!!!!!!  welcome to the winning side!


----------



## Missy M

I couldn't help but go to the dark side - the recipe made me do it!

MILK :duel: WATER


----------



## katydidagain

I love these bread threads; they're so inspirational. I made the no knead bread and now I've tried a starter; after 15 years of occasional attempts, all unsuccessful, it worked! I used whole wheat flour, potato flakes, a little sugar and _water_ but measured nothing. Maybe that's the secret? At least for me. Made a test loaf last night; I was impatient so I did add yeast. It's surprisingly good.

I'm single so I don't bake that often these days. Has anyone dried a starter? Or would freezing it in ice cube trays make more sense? I cannot believe I got one!


----------



## BasicLiving

Thank you, Katydidonce, for demonstrating the virtues of WATER!!!!!! I'm really happy you've had success - wish I could taste your bread! Good for you!!!! Thanks for letting us know.

Penny


----------



## TxCloverAngel

Oh good grief! she didn't say water was better! she did the potato route a whole new thing... gezzzzzz now there are three teams! lol

P.S. I have bread rising as I type... its getting huge!! and umm.. did I mention it was made with MILK starter?!?!? he he he he he he 

I need help.. I know lol

Keep the sourdough starters going Gals!! 

Go TEAMS!!! (Milk of course would be best! ) lol


----------



## BasicLiving

She put WATER in italics - italics means "better". But she did confuse the whole dang thing by throwing in potato flakes :bash: But I'm certain the success is due to water anyway....... it was in italics you know. Did I tell you italics means "BETTER"??????

Penny (wondering if I have potato flakes in the pantry.......)


----------



## GrannyG

I just took two beautiful loaves out of the oven and put the cinnamon rolls in to bake !
Can you smell that wonderful bread aroma (from the water and potato flakes) LOL?


----------



## katydidagain

Okay, I think I made a crucial mistake. I fed it and it's climbing out of my quart jar. (I was trying to make a bunch to save and share.) Does anyone else's taste and smell like wine? Or is that the potato flakes?


----------



## GrannyG

You need a bigger jar. LOL. I use a half-gallon one. It will have a yeasty/winey smell.I keep a little extra as I like to put about 1/4 cup in my pancake batter when I fix pancakes for breakfast, they raise up so pretty and taste good. I keep cheesecloth over the top of my jar, then just put the ring over it so it gets lots of air, keeps the little fruitflies out of it.


----------



## katydidagain

Oh, gosh, I am so glad you mentioned them. When they began to swarm, I was sure I had done something wrong. I covered mine with a paper towel. (Yes, I fished them out; it was working and I refused to start over! Maybe that was the reason I succeeded this time?)


----------



## MaineFarmMom

I'm going to make three loaves when I finish my coffee. The most successful starter has been organic whole wheat. White flour and oatmeal is doing well. I haven't tried the pumpernickel starter yet.


----------



## Missy M

The countdown has begun. Tomorrow stir,:stirpot: Tuesday feed, Wed. BAKE ! ! ! :sing: OOO! OOO! OOO! Here comes the rolls! :rotfl:


----------



## Tilly

Sorry, Just sent mom and sis back on the plane and had to check in on you all. BTW, the sourdough and OJ thing, it gave us all the worst case of heartburn ever!!! So glad everyone is still having fun with their pets. Mine has slowed a lot with the weather changing. It's still on the counter, we use it too much to put it in the fridge. We had over 30 people over on Thanksgiving, and they all think I'm nuts to go to all the trouble of keeping a starter going, and a few gave me that "we'll see how long you can keep this up" look. Mom said her gramma's sourdough was an actual dough, that she would pinch off a piece and use that in any bread recipe instead of yeast.She was surprised that mine was in a jar and wet. She tought it was more like the frienship bread stuff. So, what's the diff between what we are doing and frienship bread?


----------



## Kim_NC

Missy M said:


> I couldn't help but go to the dark side - the recipe made me do it!
> 
> MILK :duel: WATER


SooooOOOooo funny!

OK...I plan to make a starter this week. Need a day or two to catch up from holiday travels first.

Who had sourdough with their holiday meal? or maybe as a breakfast treat during the holiday weekend?


----------



## TxCloverAngel

Tilly said:


> . She tought it was more like the frienship bread stuff. So, what's the diff between what we are doing and frienship bread?


from what I understand and the Amish starters I have used, Amish friendship bread is a quick bread, and sweet. think banana bread kinda.

I have heard of the dough-like starter too.. but never seen it.


----------



## TxCloverAngel

Kim_NC said:


> SooooOOOooo funny!
> 
> 
> 
> Who had sourdough with their holiday meal? or maybe as a breakfast treat during the holiday weekend?


me me meeeeee!!!


----------



## marinemomtatt

We used the milk starter in Turkey day corn bread...good stuff!
Today I'm making loaf bread...if the house ever warms up...Brrrrr


----------



## NMHaines

Ok, I added flour to my raw milk and it just took off. It smells great and is just bubbling away. I can't wait to try it.

Wendi


----------



## TxCloverAngel

thats right.......

she said M I L K


----------



## kitaye

Well, I successfully made two loaves of sourdough bread. HUbby is in heaven and since I still have a surplus if starter I'm making more tomorrow.


----------



## katydidagain

Knowing I'd never use up my starter and quite aware that my success was a fluke, I poured it into an ice cube tray and froze it. (I also dried some.) Last night I tossed 2 cubes into a fresh mix; within hours it was bubbling away in my cold house. This is lots of fun!


----------



## Tilly

Addicting, isn't it?


----------



## Kim_NC

Kitaye... Good for you! DH is liable to have you baking everyday! 

Katydidonce ...my parents always had sourdough and at times would put it in the refrigerator, but never froze it. Nice to know that works.


----------



## Missy M

Bake sourdough rolls today! Yummy. Used a recipe for bread then just made little rolls from it instead.


----------



## crafty2002

I have been wanting to surprise my wife and daughter when they come home with some homemade sour dough bread so I am in also. 

Please tell me the mistakes you think you may have made along with the wonder bread you've made. 

It's too late to start it now. They are due home pretty soon so I will wait until after they are both in bed tonight and get it started. 

I am going to love this thread. Maybe I can start baking bread instead of just being good at biscuits, LOL. 

Thanks for getting it started.
Dennis


----------



## TxCloverAngel

Oooohh a MAN!!! we needed one of those here!!! whoo hooo! WELCOME!!!


----------



## BasicLiving

See what you've started Dana? Now EVERYONE wants in on the fun! Little do they know they will soon become completely obsessed with it!

Great to have you on board Dennis. My biggest challenge has been keeping my starter warm and bubbling! Someone on another thread suggested keeping it in the oven with the light on and that seems to really help.

Let us know how yours goes - and whether you use water or milk!

Penny


----------



## katydidagain

BasicLiving said:


> Let us know how yours goes - and whether you use water or milk!


And add potato flakes...


----------



## tiffnzacsmom

I am currently out of milk, or near enough to it, if I used powdered milk would I be in both camps or the milk camp? Of course, I might have instant potatoes somewhere so would that make me the perfect fence sitter?


----------



## TxCloverAngel

hmmmmmm I dont have a clue.... But Id try it!  let us know how it turns out. even if its a disaster... your only out a little water/milk/potato flakes lol


----------



## Spinner

I've been watching this thread bounce around on the front page a lot and finally decided to join the sourdough starter craze. 

I have fresh goat milk setting in a crock. It's been setting since early this morning and is just starting to get a slightly sour smell. I'll add the flour tomorrow. 

Now I need to go back thru this thread and print all the recipes so I'll be able to find them when it comes time to start cooking. 

I didn't have a dry dish towel handy so I covered it with one of those plastic stretchy bowl covers. I hope I don't suffocate it!


----------



## BasicLiving

Spinner - glad you're joining us! But you may want to put a bath towel over it - or paper towels. It does need to breathe.......


----------



## TxCloverAngel

yet another milk starter on it's way! wonderful!!

welcome!!


----------



## midwsthomestead

Starting mine today!! :dance: 

I'll add my cheers for M-I-L-K once mine works LOL!!


~~

http://www.villageblogger.com/windowswideopen/


----------



## MaineFarmMom

This is sour dough pumpernickel from yesterday's baking.


----------



## TxCloverAngel

whoo hoooooo! Beautiful!!!

I can almost smell it!


----------



## Spinner

I added the flour at 1 PM today. Thanks for the advice Penny, I took the "shower cap" off and put a clean dish cloth over it. It's only been 30 minutes, but I've already peeked to see what it looks like. It looks like thick cream. I'm anxious to see it come alive like the pics I've been looking at. Y'all have some awesome starters going!


----------



## Kim_NC

WOW Robin...what a gorgeous loaf of pumpernickel!!!!


----------



## BasicLiving

That is absolutely gorgeous, Robin!


----------



## katydidagain

I posted my results in ST but, since nobody is crowing about the virtues of potato flakes and water, I must!
http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showpost.php?p=2672597&postcount=1
http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showpost.php?p=2674022&postcount=14


----------



## BasicLiving

Katydidonce - I think your bread is beautiful! Both of them. How did they taste?


----------



## katydidagain

I baked for my family; I live alone now. I am not a bread eater but darn if all 7 slices of that WW loaf didn't disappear in 2 days. (Open faced cheese sandwiches are addictive.) For my next effort, I switched to rye heavy on the caraway seeds; a bigger loaf of which I still have 1/2. The bread I thought I preferred? Eh, it's alright...sourdough rocks!


----------



## Spinner

This is addicting! I just came in to peek in the crock and in 10 hours it's gone from cream consistence to pudding with lots of tiny bubbles.


----------



## TxCloverAngel

ooooh it's ALIVE!!! good job!!


----------



## Missy M

Last night I took my started out of the fridge. The first time I've put it in there and fed it. This morning sourdough pancakes.


----------



## crafty2002

TxCloverAngel said:


> Oooohh a MAN!!! we needed one of those here!!! whoo hooo! WELCOME!!!


Do you mean I am the only man here, thanks for the welcome and whoo hooo back to ya, LOL. 
I goofed today. I have the starter started thanks to the exicted ladies here, and cooked a roast today. I nearly always cook Sundays dinner for Stephanie because she works all week, I had been looking forward to surprising her. 
She wanted to know what was in the bowl and I told her none of her business, LOL. 
I think it was Friday, she said ooh, it's starting to smell. I said I know. Ain't that nice and she looked at me like I was nuts, LOL. 
Well, we are short on firewood and that's all we heat with, short of a couple of electric heaters and they were calling for rain so wood cutting it was, along with the roast with potatoes, onions, mushroons, and carrots. 
I forgot all about the sour dough rolls to start with and came back in to make them low and behold, Steph had slid by me without me seeing her and walked to the store and bought some dinner rolls and had them in the oven when I came in. :Bawling: 
Boy I nearly let the cat out of the bag. I want it to be a total surprise if they come out good. If not the chickens will like them I am sure. 
Maybe I can make them tomorrow while she is at work. 
I'll tell you. I am something else. Fuss at her because she won't loose weight and then cook to where she won't quit eating, but I love her and she loves good food. :shrug: 

I have a question......... Someone on here (I am almost positive it was on HT's) had built them an outside oven with brick, to cook bread with wood. There were pictures and all but I can't find it. 
I have 3 cubes of brick I didn't use on a job I did I heard one of them the other day saying they wanted to be an outdoor grill and bread oven,  .
Does any one know who that was that had posted that thread and if it is even still on here??????? 

Thanks for the thread. I'll get it sooner or later. 
Dennis


----------



## Spinner

crafty2002 said:


> I have a question......... Someone on here (I am almost positive it was on HT's) had built them an outside oven with brick, to cook bread with wood. There were pictures and all but I can't find it.
> I have 3 cubes of brick I didn't use on a job I did I heard one of them the other day saying they wanted to be an outdoor grill and bread oven,  .
> Does any one know who that was that had posted that thread and if it is even still on here???????
> 
> Thanks for the thread. I'll get it sooner or later.
> Dennis


Was it this one? http://homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=118252

There are tons of pages on the web with dozens of ideas. Do a search on "earth oven" and you should find lots of them to browse through. This page has lots of pics of different designs: http://heatkit.com/html/bakeoven.htm

I have thousands of bricks stacked in the back yard. I've been wanting to build one for ages. Maybe I'll jump in and try it one of these days.


ETA: I almost forgot to give an update on the sourdough! Tonight it has a sweet, instead of sour, smell. I wonder if that's from using fresh goats milk? It's growing and is about an inch higher in the crock. :hobbyhors


----------



## Spinner

Oh NO!!! fuzzy black stuff is in there! Did it get TO warm? It's in the 60's today. I was gone all day yesterday and just now got around to checking it today. :Bawling: 

Is it like cheese, can I dip out the fuzzy stuff and keep it or is the whole thing a goner? :Bawling: :Bawling: :Bawling:


----------



## katydidagain

Spinner said:


> Is it like cheese, can I dip out the fuzzy stuff and keep it or is the whole thing a goner? :Bawling: :Bawling: :Bawling:


Probably not. For 26 years I tried, off and on, to make starter and never succeeded until now. My previous attempts did not develop fuzzy stuff but did have a black liquid form; I tossed them. I'd suggest trying again. If you didn't before, use potato flakes this time.


----------



## TxCloverAngel

uh oh.... I'm thinkin black and fuzzy is not a good thing.

how does it smell?
sounds like you picked up some mold spores 

You pick up the good yeast spores..
BUT you can also pick up the yucky molds. 

I'd start over... and stick it in the fridge a little bit sooner.
sorry.


----------



## NMHaines

I made pancakes with my starter and the kids loved them. :dance: Next I am going to try some bread. I think I might also try some starter using some of my home milled wheat.

Wendi


----------



## TxCloverAngel

Oooh home milled!! I bet that'll be good!

Isnt this sourdough thing adictive???

Googling high Carb diets now.... **sigh** lol


----------



## Spinner

Does anyone know how to convert yeast recipes to sourdough? Is there a standard conversion like maybe 1 cup of starter = a Tbsp. of yeast or something like that? It would be great to be able to take any recipe and convert it to sourdough.


----------



## tiffnzacsmom

TxCloverAngel said:


> hmmmmmm I dont have a clue.... But Id try it!  let us know how it turns out. even if its a disaster... your only out a little water/milk/potato flakes lol


Finally got a chance to start it, been crazy busy last week or so.


----------



## crafty2002

Well I finally got mine started again with milk that took 3 days to sour. ( I started out with a brand new gallon of milk and I always check the dates and get the newest one.) Plus maybe we keep the house too cool. 
About an ounce evaporated while I was waiting for it to sour so I added water to get it back up to the two cups. 
But it is started now. I set it on the mantel over the fireplace to keep it warm. 
I am going to make some yeast rolls tomorrow while Steph is at work. I got some new yeast so maybe they will come out right. I sure hope so. 

Good luck all and good night.
Dennis

Oh I forgot to tell you all. The dang cat got into the first batch of starter I made :flame: and that's why I had to start over.


----------



## crafty2002

I forgot to ask, does anyone make sour dough bread sticks with cheese in the center???
Steph loves them and I would like to learn to make them for her. I like them too but she loves them. 
How is she going to loose weight if I keep doing this???  
What can I say. I love her and love to see her happy. :baby04: 
Dennis


----------



## TxCloverAngel

Ooooh now THAT sounds yummy,...... and fattening!


----------



## crafty2002

I made some bread last night and it was goooooooooooooodd.
I set it in front of the fireplace to rise and it grew out of the bowl. Went in to check to see if it was rising and it had run over the edge and into the chair I set it in. It more than doubled, LOL. 
But it was good.
Thanks for starting this thread. 
Dennis


----------



## TxCloverAngel

whoo hoo!! sounds great!!


----------



## crafty2002

Buffet style. A deer roast with the veggies, 15 bean soup w/cornbread, and when she came out with the spaghetti and meat balls, I had to have some garlic bread.
The only bread in the house was the sour dough bread so :shrug: .
There is no more sour dough bread now. I had sliced it with a bread knife and put it into a regular store bought bread bag and half the loaf "WAS" left until tonight. 
We still have corn muffins from two nights ago but the sour dough bread makes the best garlic bread I ever did taste. :dance: 
I ate all the rest of the spaghetti and meatballs and more than my share of the garlic bread which took three trips to the stove before we finished it up. 
I'll ake one more piece. I'll take just one more. Gone. I want some more, LOL. 
Looks like tomorrow will be a two loaf day. ssshhhs. I'll surprise her again.
Angle, you got something started, I hope you know, :dance: :dance: :dance: 
I think I will try some rolls too. 
Thanks for the help.
Dennis 

Oh, and we always have corn bread muffins with beans, cabbage, and fried potatoes. 
No one had eaten the first muffin yet.


----------



## TxCloverAngel

thats great!!
I have been cookin up a storm here. (Christmas stuff) and need to get my sourdough busy and in the oven! 

I am soo glad you like it!

ok everybody else....
How's your starter???


----------



## susieM

What happens if you have no fridge?


----------



## TxCloverAngel

hmmm Suzi, thats a good question... the pioneers and ranch cookies didn't have a fridge and kept theirs going forever..... I'm thinkin you'll have to feed it more often to keep it going (cause in the fridge it puts it to sleep) But I;d like to know what it does... prob better to make that one with the water recipe tho.


----------



## crafty2002

susieM said:


> What happens if you have no fridge?



I haven't put mine in the fridge yet. I take it down a stir it every day or two. I like mine to be awake


----------



## NMHaines

I haven't put mine in the fridge. I stir it everyday and feed every couple of days. I made some bread last week but I think I added to much flour and it was heavy, I thought it still tasted ok but my husband didn't. I will try again this week with less flour.

Wendi


----------



## crafty2002

From all the post earlier I thought we would have some bads, OK's, Goods, and A bunch of Greats on here by now. I bought another bread pan today and the house smell really good right about now. Steph gets up at 5 am and went to bed a little early tonight so I got started. She just walked in and ask, "Is it ready yet". She said the smell woke her up. She got me to almost ROTFLMAO  
I told her to go back to bed. You can have some for breakfast. She said I can't sleep with it smelling like that. How am I supposed to go back to sleep, but she was just picking at me. I know what it was all about. She had that midnight bathroom run and smelled it when she stood up and wanted another kiss goodnight. Isn't Love grand. Even if you feed to tooooo well, LOL. Don't tell her I said that. If I would quit cooking maybe she could loose some weight. 

OK. Now, How about yeast rolls. I am looking for a really good sour dough or yeast roll recipe for Christmas. :help: :help: :help: Please. Purtty pleeze with sugar on the top, LOL. 
Merry Christmas
Dennis


----------



## Tilly

I'm using a milk starter thats been going now since the 2nd day this thread started, and have not used the fridge. It seems to have a sweet but tangy flavor. My sis wants a loaf for Christmas!!! DH is going to try making a fruit bread recipe from my great gramma for christmas dessert. This is such a versatile little crock of bubbley goo.


----------



## Homesteader at Heart

Ok, count us in...we will give this group experiment some South American flavor. Actually we are southern North Americans living in northern South America! 

My wife does most of the cooking, but I am the bread maker in the family. I set the milk out last night, using powdered milk. It should sour quickly because of the warm weather here.


----------



## TxCloverAngel

Whoo Hooo!!! so good to know this is spreading.. and even better knowing its MILK starters ya have bubbling away. 

I have officially named mine Frank.


I love Frank and hope to have him around for a long time. He is fun and useful!

dont forget to post your recipes Y'all.

I'd love to try new things. 

Keep up the great work and Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays to all..


----------



## Homesteader at Heart

The milk started getting thick and a little sour in less than twenty-four hours, so I added the flour tonight. How do I know when the sourdough is ready for bread making?


----------



## GrannyG

I just finished baking, did my loaves with red and green candied cherries for the renters, now to deliver them, nice and warm !


----------



## jersey girl

OK I need help. I have been following this thread but I have my own starter given to me by my neighbor. She only makes one kind of bread that is very good. She gives lots of her starter away and it works for folks, she got it from a bakery in Columbus Ohio. I tried two different recipies today and neither one would rise. What have I done wrong? Neither one used extra yeast for the breads. I tried the hamburger bun recipe and they are just sitting there, not rising. I have not baked them yet. Anyone have any ideas? I would really like to make lots of sourdough stuff.
Joanie


----------



## GrannyG

I have never had a failure with the recipe I posted, but it is different, as it uses a fresh pkg of yeast PLUS the sourdough starter when you make it. It takes longer to raise on cold days, I usually put mine in the oven (electric) with just the light on and it raises in a couple hours, I then punch down the dough,pan it, put it in the oven with light again until it raises almost to the very top of the pans. I take the pans out carefully so the dough won't fall, turn on the oven till it is ready, then bake my loaves.I have used the recipe over 20 years and we really enjoy the bread, rolls,and cinnamon rolls from it.


----------



## jersey girl

Thank you GrannyG but I do have one more question. I already have my starter going and it is fed. For your recipe, how much starter do I put in. I am guessing 2 cups. Am I close? I plan to try your bread on Thursday.
Joanie


----------



## GrannyG

I generally use about a cup or a little more. I keep my starter going all the time and take out little amounts for pancakes, so I just try to use about the same each time. Sometimes the flour will be less as well, I just go by the "Feel" of the elasticity in the bread and the stickiness. You want to be able to move it around in the pan without it sticking. I use Pam on my hands when I am making it so it does not stick to my fingers. When I have it all mixed, I add a little oil on the top, put a piece of parchment paper over the top, then a slightly damp thin tea towel and put it in the cool oven with just the light on and forget it for a couple hours. I like it to double in size at least.


----------



## jersey girl

Thank you. I will try it tomorrow.
Joanie


----------



## Homesteader at Heart

Well, its over...I mean as in "I poured it down the drain and its over."

I started with two cups of milk, which I let sour for one day. Next I added two cups of flour and stirred once a day. There was the normal liquid on top and small bubbles occasionally coming to the top. When I went to stir it on the third day after adding the flour there was a blob of mold or something dark colored in the starter. So, down the drain it went.

Any ideas of what went wrong? Next time I think I will try it with water instead of milk.


----------



## TC

I wish I had saw this earlier, I would have done it with ya'll!


----------



## GrannyG

No matter how careful you are in handling the contents of your jar, there are times the mold takes over, so just start a new batch. Mine has lasted several months, and when I went to use it, the sides had molded, so I just discarded it and started over. It will last for a LONG time if you refrigerate it, but I just leave it out on the counter, our house is cool. I find that those red lids with the holes from Campbells Microwave Soup (the large ones) work great to put over the top of the jar, then I cover it with a towel. Keeps the fruitflies out of it.


----------



## TxCloverAngel

Yep.... it can pick up bad spores just as easily as "good" ones.. I've lost a few batches to mold. malk & water.... it happens. makes me mad! lol but the next batch will do better.. just stick it in the fridge a little sooner. thats what I did.


----------



## Tilly

Still no fridge, I keep mine in a half gallon jar covered with a washcloth next to my woodstove. Mess with it ever day though, and we do a lot of baking.


----------



## dixiegal62

I've been following this thread for awhile now and want to get some starter going. I have to find something to be able to store it in the fridge in though. I dont have any half gallon jars and have never found any around here. I could use a bowl I guess but it would take up more space in my fridge. I plan on using white wheat since I've been wanting to bake with it. I do want to ask one thing though about the milk souring, does it have to get to o that clumpy yucky stage before you add flour? Ok 2 things,lol..I tend to keep our house pretty cool, since I've been in the hot flash stage of life  about how warm an area does it need to be in? My house stays about 68 deg.


----------



## TxCloverAngel

I didn't let mine get chunky. just a little bit sour. 

and 68 is a little bit cool... but it wont hurt it the worst that may happen is it will be a little bit slower than if it were in a warmer room

welcome to the Sour Dough addiction! lol
its great fun!


----------



## marinemomtatt

Waaaahhh! I went to feed my Milk Starter and found that a fruit fly had somehow gotten into the jar...Waaahhhh!


----------



## GrannyG

Just scoop him out...he didn't drink much !


----------



## marinemomtatt

~lol~

Starting over...no telling where his feet had been.


----------



## dixiegal62

got the milk sitting out since this morning, I never knew it took milk so long to sour!


----------



## TxCloverAngel

well it does when you want it to sour!!

forget to put the jug back in the fridge and go to church... it will be nasty sour when you get home! every darn time! lol


----------



## dixiegal62

well yesterday I remembered to add the flour  the milk was a bit on the thick side.. more than a bit really it looked like yogurt,lol. this morning when I checked on it it had grown a bit and was bubbly looking. It was somewhat slimmy when stirring today is that right? Now can someone tell me again how I know its ready? 7-10 more days,right?


----------



## MushCreek

I've been reading this thread for some time now, and decided to join this forum. Although I've been making bread for about 40 years, I've never made a real sourdough starter before, so you've all inspired me. Now the question- milk or water??? BTW, another guy here, who's just as handy in the kitchen as I am in the garage.
Jay


----------



## dixiegal62

hi jay, I just started mine a few days ago, I feed it for the first time today..Im hoping the people who are now pros will join us again


----------



## TxCloverAngel

dixiegal62 said:


> well yesterday I remembered to add the flour  the milk was a bit on the thick side.. more than a bit really it looked like yogurt,lol. this morning when I checked on it it had grown a bit and was bubbly looking. It was somewhat slimmy when stirring today is that right? Now can someone tell me again how I know its ready? 7-10 more days,right?


yep... 7-10 days it should be well on its way.. but you'll need to feed it before then to keep it going. 

when it stops growing... feed it.


----------



## TxCloverAngel

dixiegal62 said:


> hi jay, I just started mine a few days ago, I feed it for the first time today..Im hoping the people who are now pros will join us again


I'm still here.... just quieter lol dont worry... my hubby says I can never shut up for long.


----------



## dixiegal62

TxCloverAngel said:


> yep... 7-10 days it should be well on its way.. but you'll need to feed it before then to keep it going.
> 
> when it stops growing... feed it.



Mine is all bubbly and has a fermented smell but I dont think its growing as much as it should I have it in a glass container and it might rise about an 8th of an inch maybe a 4th. I gave it a spoon of sugar this morning to see if it helps, I did up the temp in the house to 70 but thats as high as I can go without melting myself,lol.


----------



## heather

I just took another loaf out of the oven & I'm woofing it down with all the butter it can hold

This is not good

How can you resist a fresh loaf of bread?

You just can't


----------



## katydidagain

I took some dried starters to NM over the New Year. They'd done fine in MD. Or so I thought. In the mountains, they went crazy! Besides 50/50 (WW/White) bread that rose amazingly, we made sourdough English muffins; I came home and made another batch for family. Each time I mix up a "loaf", I'm sure it won't work; it always does. This stuff is beyond addictive!


----------



## dixiegal62

when y'all feed your starter do you always take some out or can you just keep adding to it without removing any?


----------



## Tilly

I never remove any starter unless I'm going to use it, but we use it almost every day, so it has only once, in the first week or so, overflowed it's jar. Gee- wiz, Dana, how long have we been doing this, anyway?? I'm starting to feel like, like, like a grown-up who has knowledge!!! See what you've done to me!!!!!!! And to top it all off, I've also been abducted by the duck people on the poultry forum, what am I gonna tell my hubby?? Oh yeah, feed him sourdough, he won't care!


----------



## dixiegal62

Tilly said:


> I never remove any starter unless I'm going to use it, but we use it almost every day, so it has only once, in the first week or so, overflowed it's jar. Gee- wiz, Dana, how long have we been doing this, anyway?? I'm starting to feel like, like, like a grown-up who has knowledge!!! See what you've done to me!!!!!!!



does it really rise that much? Maybe Iv done something wrong with mine, it bubbles nicely but it doesnt really rise much. I love the smell kind of reminds me of apple cider vineger


----------



## Tilly

Do you have a gas oven? Leave it off, put your starter in over night after it's been fed. Sometimes mine just would get too cold, it likes about 75-80, but I DON"T. A lot of times it will have risen and fallen without me noticing. You've added the sugar, might be a bit too young to be as thick as yogurt. The yeast needs time to develop it's strength, keep it a bit thinner to begin with, and make sure your temp is kept even. If it fluctuates to much, my starter gets rebellious and hides. Don't give up, it's just a late bloomer, mine was too, and I am sooo proud!!


----------



## dixiegal62

sadly no gas oven, I guess its not warm enough in the kitchen but honestly I dont know if I can handle it being 75-80 in there! lol Im going to try and find a warmer place for it to sit I have a cabinet over the fridge I'll check in the morning and see if its warmer there. Thanks!


----------



## BobK

use a proofing box (a cooler with a 25 watt candle lamp in it works great) to warm a starter up......


----------



## Cheryl aka JM

If you have some room up top don't put it in the cabinet over the fridge, put it directly ON the top of the fridge. The fridge is venting heat and that little bit will help. Don't worry so much if the starter itself is not appearing to "grow"~ if it bubbles it's working~ your starter itself may just be thinner than some of the others and not have the structure to hold the gas it's venting so it doesn't looking like it's "growing". If it's bubbling it's working.

Good luck! The starter I made did great~ the bread rises great and it makes a nice loaf......unfortunately the yeast here is not sour enough for our tastes (guess thats why you never hear raves about Alabama sourdough!) so we enjoy it~ but not as much as we hoped to.


----------



## dixiegal62

Cheryl aka JM said:


> If you have some room up top don't put it in the cabinet over the fridge, put it directly ON the top of the fridge. The fridge is venting heat and that little bit will help. Don't worry so much if the starter itself is not appearing to "grow"~ if it bubbles it's working~ your starter itself may just be thinner than some of the others and not have the structure to hold the gas it's venting so it doesn't looking like it's "growing". If it's bubbling it's working.
> 
> Good luck! The starter I made did great~ the bread rises great and it makes a nice loaf......unfortunately the yeast here is not sour enough for our tastes (guess thats why you never hear raves about Alabama sourdough!) so we enjoy it~ but not as much as we hoped to.



I was wondering how well it would sour here in bama, I notice mine did have a wine smell but now smells like apple cider vineger! How long did you wait before using it?


----------



## Tilly

Mine has that sweet, tangy smell, not really a sour smell. I just moved mine to a sunny south window this morning, looks like I have a new home for it during the day, at least. You started yours around the fifth, right? I'd wait to make bread for a couple more days, but you can make delicious pancakes and biscuits now.....


----------



## Cheryl aka JM

I don't recall how long I waited to use it the first time~ but I've tried several "tricks" to sour it more that didn't seem to help much. It has a wonderful soury/yeasty smell~ but jut not much of a sour flavor.

I tried letting it sponge before making the bread (take out what you'll use~ feed the starter AND the part you will use and let it bubble for a good 4 or 5 hours~ then follow bread recipe) Bread was beautiful~ just not sour

I tried letting it sponge twice (same thing~ only stir it down after 4 or 5 hours and feed AGAIN then make bread) Bread was good~ not sour

I tried letting it rise on the sponge stage LONGER~ MUCH LONGER and doing the double sponge~ bread was tough, dry and not sour

I tried using whole wheat flour
1/2 whole wheat 1/2 bread flour
Rye flour~ in any number of combinations
More suger~ less suger
Other sweetners (Honey, Molassis...)
NO sweetners
Eggs in the recipes
Whole milk~ no milk~ dried milk

Letting the bread rise overnight in the fridge for the second rise

My family finally told me they had enough sourdough bread for a while and could I find another obsession for a little while!

The only thing that increased the SOUR was to add some vinager to the dough........and THAT bread did not rise well or taste good.


----------



## dixiegal62

I made pancakes this morning and they where very good. I used the recipe dana posted on here. They had a nice sour taste and where light and fluffy!


----------



## unregistered29228

I love you guys! I just found this board, and before that I was the only homestead Mom I knew.

I just started a brand new sourdough jar this friday. 2 cups warm water, 2 cups flour, one package yeast, 2 tablespoons honey. The whole kitchen smells good 24 hours later, and it's bubbling like crazyl I have it in an old pickle jar with a paper towel over the top.

I had a great sourdough a few years ago, but when we moved it died. Hoping this one does better....


----------



## TxCloverAngel

dixiegal62 said:


> I made pancakes this morning and they where very good. I used the recipe dana posted on here. They had a nice sour taste and where light and fluffy!


OOOh I'm so glad you liked em!! they are my families favorite!!!


----------



## TxCloverAngel

Mom_of_Four said:


> I love you guys! I just found this board, and before that I was the only homestead Mom I knew.
> 
> I just started a brand new sourdough jar this friday. 2 cups warm water, 2 cups flour, one package yeast, 2 tablespoons honey. The whole kitchen smells good 24 hours later, and it's bubbling like crazyl I have it in an old pickle jar with a paper towel over the top.
> 
> I had a great sourdough a few years ago, but when we moved it died. Hoping this one does better....


Welcome aboard!!!


----------



## unregistered29228

I have a question I know you all can answer....

My last sourdough starter bubbled for several days when I first started it, but this new one is three days old and I don't see any activity in the jar. Could it have died? It has a slightly sour yeasty smell to it, and there's a little brown liquid on the top as expected, but is it "done" so soon? Should I stir it and warm it slightly? Or just put it in the fridge?


----------



## katydidagain

Mom_of_Four said:


> I have a question I know you all can answer....
> 
> My last sourdough starter bubbled for several days when I first started it, but this new one is three days old and I don't see any activity in the jar. Could it have died? It has a slightly sour yeasty smell to it, and there's a little brown liquid on the top as expected, but is it "done" so soon? Should I stir it and warm it slightly? Or just put it in the fridge?


I never made starter successfully until this thread began and I'd been trying for years. Difference? I think it's because I always used yeast before but didn't this time. In lieu of yeast, *some* here would advocate adding milk; I got results with potato flakes. I didn't measure but in your mix probably 1/4 c.


----------



## unregistered29228

Thanks Katydidonce, for the reply. Cute name, BTW! 

It turns out my starter was just cold. We don't have the heat on in our house, so it's about 68, and evidently it went to sleep. Plus it's cloudy today so I can't leave it in a sunny spot on the counter like I have been. 

I read back over some of the previous pages (I hadn't had time before) and someone mentioned using the stove light. I stirred mine, put in a teaspoon of honey, then put it in there on a tray. Within 20 minutes it was growing and it got huge! I might have to pour some out since I don't have a larger jar.

I can't wait to make bread! Our whole family loves it, and our girls are old enough to help me with baking.


----------



## BobK

.....if you are adding yeast (beer yeast) to a starter all you have is a beer yeast culture and not a sourdough yeast culture........you might as well use the packaged yeast each time you want to make bread and save yourself the trouble of maintaining a beer yeast culture......


----------



## Tilly

Bubbles are sooo fun, aren't they!!! When I started mine, it would play dead if the house was below 75 (yuck, too hot!) Temp is very important to keep it bubblin' along. BTW, has anyone found a signifigant difference between the milk and water starters? Mine is milk, and is very mild and almost sweet. Anyone else???


----------



## unregistered29228

BobK said:


> .....if you are adding yeast (beer yeast) to a starter all you have is a beer yeast culture and not a sourdough yeast culture........you might as well use the packaged yeast each time you want to make bread and save yourself the trouble of maintaining a beer yeast culture......


I've always used regular Fleishman's yeast to get my starter going....it sours nicely and tastes great in bread. :shrug: 

Do they sell sourdough yeast, or is it only made by adding potato flakes or milk like some on this thread have done?


----------



## BobK

Mom_of_Four said:


> I've always used regular Fleishman's yeast to get my starter going....it sours nicely and tastes great in bread. :shrug:
> 
> Do they sell sourdough yeast, or is it only made by adding potato flakes or milk like some on this thread have done?


there are a few places that sell sourdough starters that have been collected from around the world and e-gullet used to give starter away for the price of postage. I got mine from a local artisan bakery that specializes in whole wheat breads......it is a great starter!!

water and flour iis all you need to capture a starter......some also like to use rye flour to initially capture a culture then over a period of 1-2 weeks gradually convert it over to the flour of choice...whole wheat or white.....this milk stuff is for sissys.....LOL....

Sourdough starters need the symbiotic relationship between the wild yeast and the lactobacillus bacteria.....beer yeast (Fleishmans) cannot establish this relationship since the acid produced by the bacteria severely inhibits the yeast growth....I suspect that the 'sourness' you are smelling and tasting is more from the alcohol that is produced than anything else....but if your happy with it that is all that matters......the purists will still shudder a bit when you mention adding beer yeast to a starter but it's your bread so enjoy it however you decide to make it....


----------



## unregistered29228

Thanks for the explanation, Bob! I'm a self taught cook and like to try new things. I saw sourdough starter for sale on an Alaska website that has Richard Proenneke's starter. I thought it was just a tourist thing at the time.

Well, we'll see how this starter goes. It's cheap and easy, and even if it's not REAL sourdough it might be what we use.


----------



## unregistered29228

Hope it's ok to post a photo in this thread....I made my first bread from my new starter today. It turned out really tasty - crusty on the outside, soft on the inside. It's a little bit sour but I think the starter hasn't soured enough yet. Or I need to do like Bob says and use a different kind of yeast.


----------



## TxCloverAngel

Thats BEAUTIFUL!!!!! Great job!!


----------



## unregistered29228

Thanks Angel! The kids loved it! I thought it felt heavy but it turned out really nice. And with some butter it was :clap: 

Makes me wonder why I waited to long to try it again....

I think next time I'll make a round one, instead of with bread pans.


----------



## dixiegal62

that bread looks yummy! I still havent tried bread yet, maybe next week


----------



## dixiegal62

has anyones starter stopped smelling sour and started to smell like beer? Is it still good?


----------



## TC

I have been reading along a bit on here but now I have a question:

A few days ago I remembered that my Grandma had a small picture of a recipe with corn cob girl on the front...called Sour Dough Starter. Grandma passed on several years ago, but I have most of her things. I dug in my boxes of stuff I have kept in the attic and finally found it. Here's the recipe on it: (it's hand written)

1/2 c. water
2 T. salad oil
1 pkg. dry yeast
1/4 c milk
1/4 c warm water
2 tsp. sugar
1 1/2 tsp salt
2 1/3 c sifted flour

Combine milk, water and oil and bring to a boil....cool. Disolve Yeast in warm water. Add salt and sugar and combine with cool mixture and stir liquid into flour only enough to blend well. Cover and let stand in a warm place for 18 to 20 hours. 

That's it, there's no more on it. How would you feed it afterwards? Does it have to go in the refrigerator after the 18 hours? What do ya'll think, I 'd love to make Grandma's recipe, just wish it had finished the instructions.


----------



## unregistered29228

dixiegal62 said:


> has anyones starter stopped smelling sour and started to smell like beer? Is it still good?


Mine smells a little beer-ey,and also a little sour. But I keep feeding it and keep it warm. I've made two good batches of bread with it, but it doesn't taste sour enough to call it "sourdough"....


----------



## TxCloverAngel

the more you feed it.. the more sour it'll be.  beery smelling is fine 
keep on goin.


----------



## TxCloverAngel

TC said:


> I have been reading along a bit on here but now I have a question:
> 
> A few days ago I remembered that my Grandma had a small picture of a recipe with corn cob girl on the front...called Sour Dough Starter. Grandma passed on several years ago, but I have most of her things. I dug in my boxes of stuff I have kept in the attic and finally found it. Here's the recipe on it: (it's hand written)
> 
> 1/2 c. water
> 2 T. salad oil
> 1 pkg. dry yeast
> 1/4 c milk
> 1/4 c warm water
> 2 tsp. sugar
> 1 1/2 tsp salt
> 2 1/3 c sifted flour
> 
> Combine milk, water and oil and bring to a boil....cool. Disolve Yeast in warm water. Add salt and sugar and combine with cool mixture and stir liquid into flour only enough to blend well. Cover and let stand in a warm place for 18 to 20 hours.
> 
> That's it, there's no more on it. How would you feed it afterwards? Does it have to go in the refrigerator after the 18 hours? What do ya'll think, I 'd love to make Grandma's recipe, just wish it had finished the instructions.


I'd feed it after the 18-20 hours (add a cup of water or milk and a cup of flour).... and let it come to life.... then to feed it after that remove a cup and feed it the same way.. If it were me, I'd wait a few days till I stuck it in the fridge... let it come good and alive first.  good luck! keep us posted!


----------



## TC

Just curious, but "back in the olden days" when there was no electricity....how did they keep it cool....or did they just keep it indefinatly at room tempature? I wonder how they kept it for years on end without cooling.


----------



## unregistered29228

They used their starter so often to make bread, pancakes, , biscuits, rolls, etc., that it just stayed by the stove bubbling away. The only reason to put ours in the fridge is if we're not going to use it for a while. It goes dormant instead of just starving to death.


----------



## TxCloverAngel

yep... Mom is right.. if you use it alot there is no need to chill it or "put it to bed" cause your using it. I stick mine in the fridge if I'm not gonna use it for more than a day or two.


----------



## heather

Sourddough Wheat Bread

3/4 C. water 3/4 C. milk 1 pkg. active dry yeat 1 C. Sourdough starter 2 1/2 C. whole wheat flour 2 Tbsp. molasses 1 1/2 tsp. salt 1 Tbsp. butter 1/2 tsp baking soda 3 C. and 1-2 Tbsp. all purpose flour

Boil water & combine with the milk. When luikewarm, add yeast & dissolve thoroughly. Add 1 C. starter & 2 C. whole wheat flour. (I have a kitchen Aid Mixer with a dough hook). Mix on speed 1 for 1 minute. Cover and let rise for 90 minutes. Mixture will be bubbly & will have doubled in size. Add molasses, salt, butter, baking soda, 3 C all purpose flour, I use 1 cup high glueten flour and 2 C. unbleached flour and 1/2 C. Whole wheat flour. Mix on speed 1 for 1/2 minute; turn to Speed 4 for 1/2 minute, gradually adding 1-2 Tbsp flour; then reduce to Speed 3 to knead dough for 1 1/2 minutes. Place dough on floured board & allow to rest for 10 minutes. Shape into 2 round loaves & place in greased 9 inch cake pans. Allow to rise 45 minutes. Slash top of each loaf with a sharp knive. Bake at 350 and check at 30 minutes. My oven is fast. Recipe says 375 for 45-50 minutes. Yummmmmm!

Sourdough Cornmeal bread

1 pkg. active dry yeast 1 C. warm water 2/3C Sourdough starter 2 Tbsp. salad oil 2 Tbsp. molasses 1 tsp. salt 1 C. cornmeal 2 3/4 white all purpose flour I add gluten flour along with the white all purpose.

In large mixer bowl dissolve yeast in warm water. Add starter, oil, molasses, salt, cornmeal & 1 C. flour. Thoroughly mix ingredients for 1/2 minute on Speed l. Stop mixer; add 1 3/4 C. flour. Mix for 1/2 minute on Speed 4, then knead dough on Speed 3 for 1 1/2 minutes. Place dough into a greased bowl & let ries 90 minutes. Punch dough down, form into a ball & let rise on a floured board for 10 minutes. Form into 2 small round loaves & place in greased 9 inch cake pans dusted with cornmeal. Cover & let rise 90 minutes. Bake at 375 for 50 minutes. This is a nice moist bread.

Sourdough English Muffins

1 pkg. active dry yeast 1/4 C. warm water 1 C. warm milk 1/2 C sourdough starter 1 Tbsp. sugar 3/4 tsp. salt 3 1/4 C. all purpose flour Cornmeal

Dissolve yeast in warm water in large mixer bowl. Add milk. , starter, sugar, salt & 1 C. Flour. Combine ingredients on Speed 1 about 1/2 minute. Add remaining flour by mixing dough thoroughly for 1/2 minute on Speed 4. Reduce to Speed 3, knead dough 1 1/2 minutes longer. Place dough in greased bowl & let rise 90 minutes. Punch dough and turn onto cornmeal dusted board. Roll out dough to 1/2 thickness. With a 3 inch floured cookie cutter, cut dough and place rounds cornmeal side up 1 inch apart on an ungreased cornmeal dusted tray. Let rise 45 minutes. Bake on an ungreased griddle (I use my electric skillet) at 340 setting until golden brown on each side about 10 minutes per side. Cool on a rack. Split with a fork & serve with butter or jam.


----------



## BobK

TC said:


> Just curious, but "back in the olden days" when there was no electricity....how did they keep it cool....or did they just keep it indefinatly at room tempature? I wonder how they kept it for years on end without cooling.



actually in the olden days 'they' depended more on the hooch as a source of acid to react with baking powder, or soda, to create the leavening when making biscuits or whatnot.....

beery is not a good characteristic for a starter...it indicates too much yeast fermentation (which produces ethanol) and no adequate bacteria development.....feeding too often will also dilute the symbiotic bacteria in the starter to near complete demise....in which case all you are left with is the yeast...the bacteria symbionts in the culture ferment at a slower rate than the wild yeast....if you ferment (proof) your dough too quickly you do not allow the bacteria sufficient time to reproduce and provide that lovely sour taste...try proofing at room temperatures only.....

all recipes which include the addition of bakers yeast (beer yeast) have been written by people who do not know anything aobut sourdough cultures or who have failed so miserably at using a starter they need the crutch of the added yeast....a properly captured and maintaned culture is all you need for the leavening of your baked goods....


----------



## katydidagain

BobK, DS has a book about the history and anatomy of food--A really BIG book. The sourdough section is very brief and I only scanned it but it discusses the need for salt. Something to do with retarding bacteria. Any comments?


----------



## BobK

...salt, while important for bread flavor is also used to inhibit yeast activity...when I make my preferments I never add the salt and prefer waiting until I assemble the final dough...even then I knead the dough and allow it to rest then knead again adding the salt dissolved in a bit of water.......this promotes enzyme activity which produces the goodies that makethe ideal crust.....salt also interfers with gluten formation and kneading the dough before adding the salt increases gluten formation......I've never read abotu salt inhibiting the bacteria but if you find a reference let me know!!


----------



## TC

BobK said:


> actually in the olden days 'they' depended more on the hooch as a source of acid to react with baking powder, or soda, to create the leavening when making biscuits or whatnot.....
> 
> beery is not a good characteristic for a starter...it indicates too much yeast fermentation (which produces ethanol) and no adequate bacteria development.....feeding too often will also dilute the symbiotic bacteria in the starter to near complete demise....in which case all you are left with is the yeast...the bacteria symbionts in the culture ferment at a slower rate than the wild yeast....if you ferment (proof) your dough too quickly you do not allow the bacteria sufficient time to reproduce and provide that lovely sour taste...try proofing at room temperatures only.....
> 
> *all recipes which include the addition of bakers yeast (beer yeast) have been written by people who do not know anything aobut sourdough cultures or who have failed so miserably at using a starter they need the crutch of the added yeast....a properly captured and maintaned culture is all you need for the leavening of your baked goods*....



THe recipe I posted a few posts back, that I found of my grandma's....will that work, will it taste just as good, as without the yeast. If I use it often, must I cool it down. 

Thanks for all ya'll responses.


----------



## Tracy in Idaho

Help! I got all motivated reading this thread yesterday and mixed up some starter -- I used WATER ;-) rye flour and a half cup of potato flakes --


It has already outgrown its container! I need to take some out obviously, do I need to feed it when I do??

Tracy


----------



## katydidagain

Get a bigger container! I feed all wrong I'm sure; I just stir in a little sugar daily. I've dried this stuff in MD and NM by putting it in a shallow pan and feeding a smidge (stirring in daily) until liquid evaporates. Yes, it does work; I have loaves and English muffins to prove it. I haven't yet but plan to grind my chunks in a blender--starter rocks take forever to reconstitute but they kickstart a new batch very quickly. (Dried is so much easier to store than frozen or refrigerated.)

BTW, potato flakes are how I got started--finally. Nice to see another successful spudder here.


----------



## BobK

Tracy, your starter will still need to be fed and cared for....rye flour does a nice job of getting things going and unless you wish to continue it as a rye-flour starter you will need to convert it over to the flour of your choice......I would wait a day or too to start this (while continuing regular feedings with a bit of rye flour and water) and don't do it all at once.....the activity will decrease intially as the conversion is made and the yeasts compatable with the new flour start to dominate over the other variants present.......plan to take 10-14 days to make the conversion complete and you will end up with a nice starter to work with....try to do it too fast and mold will take hold......and you should never have to add sugar to your starter...the yeast contains all the enzymes necessary to convert the starches in the flour into edible sugars.......


----------



## Tracy in Idaho

I just started this one last night, Bob -- do I need to feed it already or let it sit another day or two first?

It won't work to make bread in any flour other than rye right now? Or will it?

Yes, that was the plan was to slowly move it over to wheat flour. I did a bit of research and most of it said that rye flour was the most successful to start it. And I threw in the potato flakes just because 

Thanks -- I divided it into two crocks !

Tracy


----------



## heather

heather said:


> Sourdough English Muffins
> 
> 1 pkg. active dry yeast 1/4 C. warm water 1 C. warm milk 1/2 C sourdough starter 1 Tbsp. sugar 3/4 tsp. salt 3 1/4 C. all purpose flour Cornmeal
> 
> Dissolve yeast in warm water in large mixer bowl. Add milk. , starter, sugar, salt & 1 C. Flour. Combine ingredients on Speed 1 about 1/2 minute. Add remaining flour by mixing dough thoroughly for 1/2 minute on Speed 4. Reduce to Speed 3, knead dough 1 1/2 minutes longer. Place dough in greased bowl & let rise 90 minutes. Punch dough and turn onto cornmeal dusted board. Roll out dough to 1/2 thickness. With a 3 inch floured cookie cutter, cut dough and place rounds cornmeal side up 1 inch apart on an ungreased cornmeal dusted tray. Let rise 45 minutes. Bake on an ungreased griddle (I use my electric skillet) at 340 setting until golden brown on each side about 10 minutes per side. Cool on a rack. Split with a fork & serve with butter or jam.


I finally got around to making these today & wanted to share the photos. They are yuuuuuuummmmmy!
I don't have an electric skillet, so I baked them in the oven at 350 for about 8 min. on each side.

Here they are cut out with a glass & rising









Here they are after being in the oven for about 2 minutes









Here's one out of the oven looking very much like a store bought muffin









Here it is cut open - maybe not as many nooks & crannies as Thomas'
but pretty nice just the same


----------



## Missy M

How many still have their started going. Mine is asleep in the fridge, but I'll be baking with it this week. The english muffins look like this weeks project.


----------



## katydidagain

I have 4 dried starters (pulverized in a blender) and the one cooking I made with my original dried rye success and more organic rye flour. This time I added SALT. How much? I don't measure so I don't know but it's salty and, despite all I've read about salt retarding yeast, it's all "swoled" up even in my 60 degree kitchen. As I impatiently await its drying in its metal bowl, I'm stirring in a bit of sugar with my metal spoon daily. I read about the need/desire for salt in a book DS bought on the history of food; I've since found 2 starter recipes that called for some. http://www.epicurious.com/recipes/member/views/1239729 and http://209.85.165.104/search?q=cach...ia&hl=en&ct=clnk&cd=14&gl=us&client=firefox-a (check starter #4). I'm baking with my latest by the end of the weekend--either in English muffins (again) or in my nemesis. So far this latest is the strongest starter, bubblewise, I've made. 

Has anyone else noticed how addicting this stuff is? (I just know I could make wine from "air" now, too--I think I could...)


----------



## unregistered29228

Mine's bubbling in the oven tonight. I'm planning to try sourdough pancakes this weekend. I baked one batch of bread this week, and it was more sour than the first batch. Having fun with it!


----------



## nana-san

Just wondering if anone has tried sour cream or yogurt in place of milk or water?

I have never made a starter but after readign this thread, I would like to give it a try.

Thanks


----------



## lisarichards

You all inspired me to try a sourdough starter. Thanks! I made pancakes this morning with the first use of my starter. They came out so much better than regular pancakes. Yum. Not that much more work, really, just having to remember to start the process the night before. I think I'll try buckwheat ones next time. I only used about a fourth of the batter, though -- there's only the two of us. I put the rest in the icebox -- is it going to be usable tomorrow, do you think?



I've got English muffins rising now. I can't wait to see how they came out. After I cut out a dozen, I still had a bunch of dough left, so I just rolled it up and have it rising in a small loaf pan. I guess I'll bake it like bread? Wasn't sure what else to do with it. I can always feed it to the pigs if it tastes awful.



I was worried about using my Kitchen Aid metal mixing bowl to knead with, with all the talk about using only wood bowls and utensils, but it seemed to work out fine. (whew!)


----------



## Betty J.

Hi GrannyG,
For the first time I am making sourdough starter. I started it on Thursday and it is a light brown on the top (the liquid). Is that normal? It doesn't smell real sour to me so, how long can I leave it on the counter before putting in the refrigerator?
I am looking forward to making bread with your recipe, I make lots of breads but, never have tried this one.
Thanks for sharing. I love all kinds of new recipes and this is a great place to find them.


----------



## mrsjbh

I put my milk (fresh from the cow) out a couple days ago, added the 2 cups flour yesterday, stirred this morning and it is doughy, is it suppose to be that way?


----------



## QuiltingLady2

I've never heard of using sour milk as part of the base before. I worked for restaurant that had authentic up north sourdough. She brought it down from Homer herself. Made the best sourdough pancakes on the face of the earth.IMO.

She didn't have a recipe because she already had the starter. Wouldn't let me take a bit with me when she closed down (health reasons) either. Oh, well.

This is the homemade recipe that I use. 

2c flour
1 c water

mix and set up on the re frig. for a few days uncovered. Yes, to get those natural yeasts.

If it has a clear liquid skim on the top... I try it out after I take out 1/2 cup and setting aside for the hold.

Place the rest of the starter in a large bowl. Mix in 2 c hot tap water and 2 c flour. Cover with a cloth and leave on the table. 

Oh, don't ever use mettle utensils.Kills the yeast. 

Next morning see if it's nice and bubbly. If not start again from the beginning.


----------



## melco

bump....trying sourdough for the first time
:help:


----------



## TxCloverAngel

whoo hooooo! welcome to the fun!!!!


----------



## melco

Thanks. I stirred it this morning and checking here to see what to do next. Seems a bit thick...should it at this point? Started with 2C milk and rye flour.
Thanks for any thoughts.


----------



## melco

I also wanted to ask if someone would post a sourdough bread recipe that will yield 2 loaves. Thanks again.
Melissa


----------



## BasicLiving

I'm baaaaacccckkkkkk......

OK, I've been MIA for a while, and decided to resurrect this old thread with my return because I just started another batch of sour dough bread starter. And this time, I am using MILK!!!!

It pains me to admit this, but starting it with milk has yielded such a nice, pungent sour smell much more quickly than starting with water. I started it night before last, and yesterday it was nice and stinky already.

So, TxCloverAngel and the rest that joined in on the fun a couple of years ago - are you still using the original sour dough starter? Mine died a cold, evil death. I learned it's not a smart idea to try and get it started in the winter around here. I'm having much more success with the warmer temps - and using milk. (Geez, I hate to admit that


----------



## Betty J.

Can you please post the recipe? I have misplaced the other one and I would like to try it the way you did. Sounds good. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## BasicLiving

Hi Betty J. I'm using the recipe from this thread. If you go to page 1, it will step you through it. I started with 2 cups milk, 2 cups flour. Stir and cover with cloth. I sat mine in the oven with the light on and that seemed to really getting it going quickly and soured the milk very quickly. Then just stir daily with wooden or plastic spoon. Supposedly metal will kill the yeast.


----------



## Betty J.

Thank you!


----------



## BasicLiving

Did you start some Betty J? Mine is really smelling like sour dough right now - and getting bubbly. I'm hoping it's ready by this weekend......


----------



## katydidagain

BasicLiving said:


> So, TxCloverAngel and the rest that joined in on the fun a couple of years ago - are you still using the original sour dough starter? Mine died a cold, evil death. I learned it's not a smart idea to try and get it started in the winter around here. I'm having much more success with the warmer temps - and using milk. (Geez, I hate to admit that


I'm still using mine.


----------



## NostalgicGranny

QuiltingLady2 said:


> I've never heard of using sour milk as part of the base before. I worked for restaurant that had authentic up north sourdough. She brought it down from Homer herself. Made the best sourdough pancakes on the face of the earth.IMO.
> 
> She didn't have a recipe because she already had the starter. Wouldn't let me take a bit with me when she closed down (health reasons) either. Oh, well.
> 
> This is the homemade recipe that I use.
> 
> 2c flour
> 1 c water
> 
> mix and set up on the re frig. for a few days uncovered. Yes, to get those natural yeasts.
> 
> If it has a clear liquid skim on the top... I try it out after I take out 1/2 cup and setting aside for the hold.
> 
> Place the rest of the starter in a large bowl. Mix in 2 c hot tap water and 2 c flour. Cover with a cloth and leave on the table.
> 
> Oh, don't ever use mettle utensils.Kills the yeast.
> 
> Next morning see if it's nice and bubbly. If not start again from the beginning.


I gave up on sour dough - just couldn't get the sour smell. 
Now someone tells me not to use a metal utensils . . . sigh Does this mean I am starting all over again with the sour dough???


----------



## katydidagain

NostalgicGranny said:


> I gave up on sour dough - just couldn't get the sour smell.
> Now someone tells me not to use a metal utensils . . . sigh Does this mean I am starting all over again with the sour dough???


 I've used metal utensils and even grown it in a stainless steel bowl; I don't think that matters. I tried on and off for over 20 years to get a starter going and never succeeded until this thread began and I tried once more. Try using rye flour; that's what I did. (No, the starter doesn't taste like it.) Or add some milk or potato water if just plain flour/water doesn't work for you. Don't give up!


----------



## viggie

This sounds like so much fun! I just put out some milk myself


----------



## marinemomtatt

My milk starter also died horribly. I used it for several months then one day it just curled up it's toes and stank up the whole place...after ozzing all over the shelf in the fridge...
I'm back to Flour and water...and I'm using my bread machine to do all the hard kneading work, then I put it into the 2 pans, rise and bake (Cinnamon Raisin Sourdough bread is my latest kick...yummy)
I just passed the Milk and Flour Starter onto a woman at the susun Weed forum...hopefully she gives it a try.


----------



## viggie

I only had powdered milk on hand so I thought that was worth a try...but it wasn't pretty. It doesn't sour so much as curd.

Starting a milk free one tonight...hehe.


----------



## AbbeyLehman

Just started my own sourdough starter...First time ever!! I am part of the milk crowd right now, we'll see how it goes 

Actually, my 8yo son started it--I told him which ingredients to use and he put it together. Hope it works!!!


----------



## Gianni

I have used Sourdough for about 25 years now. We are on our third start. I just use equal parts white flour and warm not hot water. I have a quart jar with a wire rimmed glass lid that we keep ours in. Refrigerate when its active and leave it out to grow before use.


----------



## didaho

Well I think I may have messed up. I put milk out 4 days ago to sour, after it smelled a tad sour, day 2, I put the flour in. (This is where I may have messed up,) I stirred it with a metal spoon. Still not bubbling or sour smelling.
Should I give it a few more days? Should I start over?
Can you use bread making flour? I used wheat ut am out if I have to start over.


----------



## katydidagain

I have used wheat, rye, all purpose (bleached), unbleached, "Better for Bread" and yucca; they all work.Personally I think the "no metal spoon or bowl" stuff is nonsense; I use both. No need to let your milk sour 1st; just stir it in with your flour from the start.


----------



## didaho

OK
I will give it a few more days. I just stirred it and it is like a sponge but not sour.

Thanks for the help


----------



## ErinP

I haven't read the whole thread yet. (There are _11 pages_ that span two years! lol)

But we have two starters in our house. DH's starts with potato water and just gets flour and water added to it to keep it going. He also refuses to use any recipe that calls for both starter and yeast. lol 
"What the point in having starter? Are they just using it for _flavor_?!?"

He has a number of favorite recipes. Some the starter flavor really comes through and some you can't even tell it's a sourdough recipe the flavor is so light.

I also have an Amish Friendship Bread starter (milk/sugar/flour) that I like to use for sweet rolls and breads. The cornbread that it makes has a really yummy texture, too.


----------



## didaho

katydidagain said:


> I have used wheat, rye, all purpose (bleached), unbleached, "Better for Bread" and yucca; they all work.Personally I think the "no metal spoon or bowl" stuff is nonsense; I use both. No need to let your milk sour 1st; just stir it in with your flour from the start.


I thought about this too and thought, well, the dough hook on the mixer is metal and that does not stop the bread dough from rising.

I pitched the other starter with milk. Just would not go and started one with water and it took off the 2nd day.

Am going to try english muffins and rye bread this weekend.
Thanks for the help


----------



## katydidagain

Congratulations! English muffins are my favorite use for sourdough! They don't, for me, rise quite as much as regular yeast blends so don't smash them too flat and do let them have time to puff. I "bake" them in an electric skillet; I find it easier to maintain an even temperature. Don't be afraid to add some goodies; we love dried cranberries.


----------



## ursula66

Hello everyone! I found this thread a few weeks ago and I have been reading through it on and off. I am really enjoying it and now I am missing sourdough really bad! I used to have a starter that I named Captain Jack, since he was kept onto the fridge next to the alcohol and is a bit of a drunk by nature. He was put to work almost everyday for 6 months until he simply gave up! No more rise, nothing. Anyone have any theories behind that? I never restarted him because I decided that the flavor I got from sourdough in Omaha was a bad sour, not a good one. Sort of a nasty, underlying ick flavor. Anyway, about three days ago Hubby started up his own and I was thinking about stealing it to make some pancakes, since he seems to have forgotten about it. Ahoy, Captain Jack! I love this thread!


----------



## grannybones

I started a batch of starter last night. I kind of made up my own recipe with warm water, flour, potato flakes, sugar, and a dollop of sour cream. At 24 hours it looks good and smells good enough to eat with a spoon! If it turns out I will post the recipe if anyone wants it.


----------



## Missy M

STOP THE MADNESS!!! :hammer: Okay since you all can't stop or perhaps help yourselves, I guess I'll join you. I had a sourdough starter a few years ago, but let it die because we were selling our house. Now we moved and I keep telling myself to do it again. Now that I saw this thread started up again, I guess it's off to start a starter.


----------



## JIL

is there a place that there are the bread recipes and such? I amgoing to try to start some tonight thanks JIL


----------

